#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-19
<Anpu> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fantastic001> pozdrav
<TildaTurn> <O
<Milan123456> Beretta021:
<Milan123456> eto vidis da moze linux ubuntu 11.04 :P
<Milan123456> sad sam na njemu,radi perfekt.. napuni se swap memorija,ja je ocistim i radi sve oke..
<Beretta021> super
<Milan123456> drug sa erepublika ima isto,pa mi je objasnio kako i sta.. samo brzo mi se puni swap memorija i kad ugasim pa upalim racunar,izbrise se ..
<Milan123456> posto,cim se napuni do 510mb .. pocne da blokira
<Beretta021> swap ti je nesto kao virtual memory na windowsu
<Beretta021> koliko ga imas?
<Milan123456> 510mb
<Milan123456> znam da je kao virtuelna memorija..
<Beretta021> pazi
<Beretta021> preporuka je
<Milan123456> kad se update nesto ili sl,ona se povecava..
<Beretta021> da swapa bude duplo vise od raa
<Beretta021> *rama
<Beretta021> mada ako imas komp sa 2gb
<Beretta021> swap je besmislen
<Milan123456> 496 je ram
<Milan123456> 510 swap
<Beretta021> 1024 si trebao swap
<Beretta021> mada nije ni sad kasno
<Beretta021> smanjis home za 500mb
<Beretta021> i povecas swap na gb
<Milan123456> sta smanjim?
<Beretta021> si pravio home i root odvojeno?
<Milan123456> necu nista da diram oko toga,jednom sma povecavao virtuelnu memoriju pa mi crko komp
<Milan123456> jesam dual boot,
<Milan123456> xp i linux
<Beretta021> ne interesuje me xp
<Beretta021> nema sta tu da crkne
<Beretta021> gparted
<Beretta021> smanjis linux particiju za 500 mb
<Beretta021> i to dodas na swap
<Milan123456> kako?
<Beretta021> gparted
<Milan123456> sta ti je to?
<Beretta021> program za particionisanje
<Beretta021> i tako to
<Milan123456> daj link
<Beretta021> ne treba ti link
<Beretta021> u synapticu je
<Beretta021> ili samo kucni u terminal
<Beretta021> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Milan123456> oke
<Milan123456> to sam kucao sudo apt-get autoclean
<Milan123456> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Milan123456> i sudo apt-get clean
<Milan123456> da ocistim swap memoriju
<Milan123456> Low RAM and low disk space With 512 MB RAM and 30 GB hard disk, use 512 MB for swap since RAM is very low
<Milan123456> znaci,treba biti ista ram i swap memorija
<Beretta021> ok
<Beretta021> ako ti tako mislis
<Beretta021> ja sam ti ovo preporucio
<Beretta021> ne moras me poslusati
<Milan123456> oke..
<Milan123456> idem,pozz
<Beretta021> ipak je on nedelju dana na linuxu pa bolje zna :P
<Anpu> ti predugo koristis linux pa zaboravljas, a on je tek naucio i siguran je da zna :)
<Beretta021> da da
<Beretta021> hahah
<Beretta021> :)
<fantastic001> :o)
<fantastic001> Beretta021: pa polako
<fantastic001> ukapirace kad mu "crkne komp"
<fantastic001> :)
<Beretta021> hahah
<Githzerai> z
<opetnaistommestu> Z.
<Githzerai> ene, ima budnih :)
<Githzerai> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/oneiricbanner/banner.demo.html
<TildaTurn> .. da vidimo :)
<Githzerai> baner za odbrojavanje je tu
<opetnaistommestu> Ha! Gotivan!
<Githzerai> e, sad, ima li zainteresovanih da odrade onaj veliki „11.10 je stigao“ baner za naslovnu sajta?
<opetnaistommestu> Ja bih, al' ne 'nam kako.
<Githzerai> Reko da ove godine budemo malo originalniji, a ne samo d aprepravljamo ove sa ubuntu.com
<opetnaistommestu> E, ovo nije .gif...
<opetnaistommestu> Å ta je to?
<opetnaistommestu> Nije ni fleš.
<Githzerai> html5 + javacsript
<opetnaistommestu> Desni klik ništa ne daje. :)
<Githzerai> Kakav crni fleš na sajtu posvećenom slobodnom softveru ? :)
<opetnaistommestu> :)
<Githzerai> ctrl +u u FF
<opetnaistommestu> Chrome.
<Githzerai> elem, treba zamena za http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/slike/stigaoje.png
<Githzerai> dakle iste dimenzije, isto u oba pisma
<Githzerai> nešto originalno, ali sa profesionalnom notom
<Githzerai> Ako ima zainteresovanih, pa da mi skinu muku oko barem tog banera :)
<TildaTurn> "No feature manager for feature of type 'SoupCookie'" :)
<Githzerai> TildaTurn: moraš pojasniti?
<TildaTurn>  pa .., jedva ga otvorio.
<Githzerai> Koga? :)
<TildaTurn> taj baner.
<Githzerai> Pa šta koristiš (browser) ?
<TildaTurn> vise njih ... otvorio ga sa Surf.
<Githzerai> (<unknown>:29250): libsoup-WARNING **: No feature manager for feature of type 'SoupCookie'
<Githzerai> To?
<TildaTurn> ma ok :)
<TildaTurn> da
<Githzerai> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=611118
<lubotu3> Debian bug 611118 in surf "libsoup-WARNING **: No feature manager for feature of type 'SoupCookie'" [Minor,Open]
<Githzerai> Buba u libsoup, nije do banera :P
<TildaTurn> dobro. sa Surf sam ga otvorio.
<Githzerai> libsoup is an HTTP client/server library for GNOME.
<Githzerai> Što znači da bi pravili problem svi web pregleači koji se oslanjaju na njega
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-20
<pocetnik> dobar dan
<pocetnik> zasto se ne vide ikonice na vertikalnoj strani desktopa u ubuntuu 11.04
<pocetnik> ???
<pocetnik> vidi se samo crna traka i kad misa pomeram preko nje vidi se tekst sta prestavlja koja ikonica .
<promis> koju grafičku imaš?
<Ddpbf> sudo lshw -C video ако не знаш која
<pocetnik> ge force fx 5100
<pocetnik> msi fx 5100
<pocetnik> inace je procesor p4 1,7 ghz iz 2002. i 1,25 gb rama
<pocetnik> ako ista moze dapomogne ovo sto sam napisao
<promis> koji drajver koristiš za tu nvidiu? Da li si "čačkao" nešto oko compiza?
<pocetnik> nije hteo nvida 173 da radi pa     koristim ubuntu drajver
<promis> pa moguće je da je do toga onda. nemam podatke da li radi unity sa slobodnim drajverom za nvidiju
<promis> u stvari, reci mi da li kad podigneš Live ubuntu, da li je tad sve ok?
<pocetnik> reinstaliracu ubuntu
<promis> ne mora da znači da će da pomogne reinstalacija
<pocetnik> a kad imam vec windows kad jednu particiju pretvorim u dve za linux da li ta particija ext 4 mora da bude primarna ili moze i da ostane logicka
<pocetnik> da bi se pokretao ubuntu
<promis> može logička
<pocetnik> jos malo i odoh da probam sa live ubuntuom
<pocetnik> live cd kad podignem sve je ok bilo provericu i sad pa se vracam
<promis> ako je u live sve ok, onda radi slobodni drajver
<promis> i kad se instalira trebalo bi da bude isto
<promis> nego nisi rekao da li si dirao compiz?
<promis> i ne razumem pitanja za particiju. pa zar već nemaš sve particije?
<promis> da nisi možda radio wubi instalaciju?
<pocetnik> ne
<promis> jedno "ne" na tri pitanja  :)
<pocetnik> napravim particiju za ext 4 iz samog setupa pa onda instaliram , nisam nikad probao wubi
<promis> i ne treba ;)
<pocetnik> mozda mi nevalja instalacija??
<promis> možda, nije nemoguće. ali malo verovatno
<pocetnik> ako ne bude htelo  sacekacu verziju 11.10  valjda unuty 2d nece da pravi problem
<promis> moguće
<pocetnik> nisam dirao compiz
<promis> koristi do tad classic varjantu
<pocetnik> moram
<promis> 11.04 je prva verzija unity, pa je logično da baguje
<tata> ima li program za linux koji radi kao visio windows?
<Anpu> tata: Dia
<Anpu> npr
<tata> dia, i kako to radi?
<tata> da li mogu crteži iz Visio da se tu otvaraju
<Milan123456> poz
<TildaTurn> <O
<orpheustar> poz zanima me moguci problemi pri prelasku sa 10.10 na 11.04
<Atlantic777> orpheustar: kakvu mašinu imaš?
<Atlantic777> u stvari, na 11.04 čak ni ne bi trebalo da bude nešto previše "opasno" pošto još uvek postoji classic sesija
<Atlantic777> na 11.10 kad ostane samo unity... to već ne znam
<orpheustar> laptop Lenovo G 560
<orpheustar> sva sadasnja podesavanja bi ostala i svi programi. mozda pitanje zvuci amaterski ali eto ima nas koji bas i ne znamo previse :D
<Atlantic777> koliko RAMa trenutno imaš?
<orpheustar> 2GB
<Atlantic777> da, ako upgrade prođe bez problema, sve bi trebalo da ostane kako treba
<Atlantic777> i ako za nešto ne bude siguran, pitaće šta da uradi
<orpheustar> a koji je najbolji nacin da to uradim
<Atlantic777> ali uvek se preporučuje da napraviš rezervnu kopiju najvažnijih podataka
<Githzerai> Pitanje je samo koliko voliš Unity?
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: nemoj da mi otimaš mušteriju, neće svi na KDE. :D
<Atlantic777> Mora neko i na unity. :P
<Githzerai> KDE FTW :P
<orpheustar> ovo bas ne kapiram al ajd
<Githzerai> Unity je novo okruženje u 11.04
<orpheustar> aha u redu hvala
<Githzerai> MNOGO je različito u odnosu na prethodno
<Atlantic777> vidi na yt snimke kako izgledaju gnome, unity, kde...
<Githzerai> to
<orpheustar> videcu
<Githzerai> Obavezno pogledaj, jer se mnogi žale
<orpheustar> a koji je najbolji nacin da se uradi?
<Githzerai> Å ta konkretno?
<Atlantic777> samo ozb, napravi backup, ovo je ipak slobodan softver i ne možemo garantovati da će sve proći kako treba
<orpheustar> pa da se predje na 11.04
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Atlantic777> inače, taj proces može da potraje...
<Githzerai> samo obavezno prvo backup
<Githzerai> i pogledaj snimke
<Githzerai> pa onda donesi zaključak
<Atlantic777> obično traje par puta duže nego instalacija „na suvo“ ili ti prvi put
<Githzerai> pa preuzima sve sa neta, samim tim traje
<orpheustar> a kako bekap? ima neki ustaljeni nacin,
<orpheustar> ?
<Githzerai> clonezilla
<Atlantic777> uh, ni ja to nisam još uvek sredio kako treba
<Githzerai> manje više za sistem, obavezno sačuvaj negde podatke
<Githzerai> sistem još i možeš ponovo instalirati
<orpheustar> hm
<orpheustar> moram videti kako i gde , ima toga prilicno :)
<Githzerai> Ako smatraš da će sve prći ok, možeš i bez bekapa, ali to što ti ja kažem da neće biti problema ti nije neka garancija ;)
<Atlantic777> +1 ^
<orpheustar> da razumem
<Atlantic777> bolje backup, mirniji smo i ti i mi :D
<orpheustar> naravno
<orpheustar> cek imam ja na CD-u Norton Ghost jel sa tim moze da se uradi Ghost?
<orpheustar> ili je bolje clonezilla
<Githzerai> može
<orpheustar> hvala za sada videcu pa kad skupim hrabrosti probacu
<orpheustar> rano se ustaje, pozdravljam sve i hvala
<Atlantic777> laku noć orpheustar
<Atlantic777> svrati opet :)
<orpheustar> hocu
<orpheustar> laku noc
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-21
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Atlantic777> dobro jutro joostvb :)
<Githzerai> z
<gaga> dobro vece, zamolio bih za savet, kako da instaliram skype na ubuntu 10.04 64 bita? Pronasao neka resenja na forumu ali  nije mi bilo od koristi.                                                                                                  moglo, kod mene na ubuntu 10.04  32 bita radi iz prve.  Molio bih za savet,
<Atlantic777> gaga: šta si tačno pokušavao?
<gaga> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype , ovu mogucnost  dao promis na forumu
<Githzerai> gaga: pa jesi li instalirao paket?
<gaga> skinuo skype amd64. deb, ne radi ni to
<gaga> nesto nije uspelo, cekam brata da se vrati posle deset, pa cu opet pokusati, ako to ne uradim on odmah bezi na windows
<Atlantic777> ovaj... jedno glupo pitanje, sigurno je instaliran x86_64 sistem?
<Atlantic777> Šta se desi kada pokušaš da instaliraš skype 64. deb?
<gaga> trazi biblioteke za skype 32 bita, racunar juce kupljen, amd 64 bita, sa distrowatcha jutros skinuli verziju ubuntu 10.04 amd 64, i instalirali, da li bi mozda vredelo da se vrati na ubuntu 32 bita, cini mi se da moze da radi na  platvormi amd64
<Atlantic777> da, 32 bit može da radi na amd64, definitivno, ali mislim da nema potrebe
<Atlantic777> A šta se dogodi kada dva puta klikneš na .deb za skype 64?
<Atlantic777> I zašto tako matora verzija ubuntua?
<gaga> navikao na ubuntu 10.04, ne znam koliko bi mu leglo gnome 3 radno okruzenje, a ocekuje od mene da resim sve probleme,
<gaga> ponekad se umorim radeci za obojicu
<Atlantic777> 11.04 i 11.10 ne koriste gnome 3 iako može da se stavi, koriste unity
<Atlantic777> a imaćeš problema, gnome 2.x je praktično mrtav
<gaga> pomesao sam,
<Atlantic777> i još uvek mi nisi rekao šta se tačno dogodi kada pokušaš da instaliraš taj .deb paket :D
<gaga> rekoh, trazi lib32 biblioteke,
<gaga> sada ne mogu preciznije da kazem, jedino posle deset,
<Atlantic777> samo trenutak, da proverim kod sebe
<gaga> ok
<Atlantic777> a skidao si sa sajta?
<gaga> da
<Atlantic777> ako sam dobro shvatio..
<Atlantic777> dobro, a probao si ovaj iz repoa?
<gaga>  postoje verzije za 32 bita, za 64 bita ubuntu, za debian verzija 5, open suse, mandriva itd
<Atlantic777> u redu, evo pokušaću da instaliram to kod sebe 11.04 i 10.04 kod ćaleta
<TildaTurn> pa u synapnicu nadji Skype.
<Atlantic777> momenat
<Atlantic777> gaga: trenutno nemaš nikakav skype instaliran?
<TildaTurn> synapticu*
<gaga> ima kod njega u synapticu skype, dodao sam i medibuntu repozitoriume, ali synaptic ne pokrece instalaciju, trazi biblioteke za 32 bita, kod mene radi skipe 2.2 beta, odmah po instalaciji, i zvuk i video, ali je racunar i sistem 32-bitni
<Atlantic777> inače, barem na svojem kompu pod hitno menjaj sistem, pa se navikavaj
<Atlantic777> xfce ti je relativno sličan starom gnometu
<gaga> nije problem, nekako mi drag 10.04, stari dobri gnome 2, ispeglan, radi ko svajcarski sat
<gaga> pre bih otisao na kde, procesor dualcore 1.6, ramka 1 giga, radi pristojno, xfce mi nekako siromasan
<Atlantic777> uh i fluxbox može da se dotera samo tako :D
<Atlantic777> tako da se ne brini što se toga tiče
<Atlantic777> a kamoli xfce
<Atlantic777> gaga: a da li si odradio update sistema?
<Githzerai> XFCE ima samo prilično udan desktop
<gaga> kad sam krenuo, bio je 9.04 karmik, pa mi ostalo nekako drago ovo okruzenje, ucio sam, malo po malo, i to mi je sad standard, nemam nista protiv unity, al mi gnome 2 prirastao za srce samo tako
<gaga> uradjen update, postavio na main server umesto server srbija,
<Atlantic777> evo na 11.04 prošao ovaj .deb sa sajta
<Atlantic777> idem da probam i kod ćaleta
<gaga> molim te, moj brat odma bezi na prozore, a nemam nameru da se smaram sa win 7, toi mi ne pada na pamet
<Atlantic777> uvek možeš da namestiš dualboot ;)
<Atlantic777> da, samo što je kod ćaleta 32 bit ubuntu
<Atlantic777> u to doba kada je njemu instaliran sistem flash je imao problema na 64 bit sistemima :D
<gaga> znam, ali mi je cilj da ovo proradi, na winu trojanci, virusi, stalno neka muka, ovde ukljucim komp i opustim se do maksimuma
<Atlantic777> apsolutno te razumem, ja imam jednog matorog pacijenta kojeg sam jedva odvikao od takvih stvari
<gaga> citao sam na forumu da je problem flash i skype
<Atlantic777> ovaj... hajde mi na paste.ubuntu.com okači sve šta ispiše za sudo apt-get install skype
<Atlantic777> ako imaš pristup kompu
<fantastic001> gaga: gde je to problem ? za flash su lagali veruj mi
<fantastic001> a skypwe ne koristim toliko da mogu suditi
<fantastic001> samo zovem razne devojcice
<fantastic001> nista vise :)
<gaga> znas kakvo zadovoljstvo, kad sam prvi put instalirao sistem i pokrenuo i onda ekran za prijavljivanje, i vidim mozilu, i svasta nesto lepo, brazero, evolution,
<fantastic001> i tu skype odlicno radi na linuxu
<fantastic001> :)
<Atlantic777> gaga: sada ne možeš da čačkaš po tom kompu?
<Atlantic777> Note 2: For Ubuntu 10.04 you will need the nspluginwrapper package which is available from the multiverse. You can enable the multiverse by going to System > Administration > Software sources and enabling the "multiverse" channel.
<Atlantic777>  Netscape Plugin Wrapper - Load 32bit plugins on 64bit browser
<gaga> ajde da se javim za desetak minuta, mozda mogu nesto na kratko,
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma odakle ovo ima veze
<Atlantic777> ali eto..., možda pomogne
<Atlantic777> Inače, skype na linuxu nije ni približan onome na win, nažalost.
<Atlantic777> Mnogo zaostaju.
<gaga> znam, ali mi ne smata,
<gaga> da li postoji neki slican program, koji bi zamenio skype,
<gaga> ekiga valjda, nisam siguram
<Atlantic777> mislim da čak i pidgin ima neki wrapper za skype
<Atlantic777> ne koristim skype, ne mogu ti reći
<fantastic001> GNU Free Call ao developeri budu vredni bice prava konkurencija skype -u :)
<Atlantic777> jabber sigurno ima nešto
<gaga> sta bi mogao da instaliram u pidgin posto to koristim
<gaga> kakav dodatak je potreban
<fantastic001> Atlantic777: u gajim-u ima opcija za video i audio vezu :)
<fantastic001> http://eion.robbmob.com/
<Atlantic777> samo nije bilo implementirano, postavili ikonu, a nisam mogao da koristim, poslednji put kad sam probao
<Atlantic777> a od tada je prošlo dosta vremena
<Atlantic777> gaga: zatim, instaliraj ia32-libs
<Atlantic777> to bi trebalo da pomogne takođe za skype64
<Atlantic777> čudno mi da synaptic nije povukao sve šta mu treba
<gaga> ni meni nije jasno, pokusao sam i sa sudo aptitude install skype, i nista ni tu
<Atlantic777> čudno...
<Atlantic777> nego, postoji pidgin-skype paket
<Atlantic777> možda ti i to bude zanimljivo
<gaga> ima u synapticu, sad sam video, kad instaliram, tamo gde je opcija za video i glasovne pozive, nije dostupno
<gaga> da li je potrebno instalira5ti i dbg
<Atlantic777> ne, dbg je za nešto drugo
<gaga> ok
<Atlantic777> nisam probao, nisam čak ni siguran da li podržava uopšte audio/video pozive za skype
<Atlantic777> ili je samo chat
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> moguće da je i tako, mada ne verujem
<Atlantic777> ammm, izgleda da radi i video za skype preko pidgina ;)
<gaga> sta je potrebno instalirati
<Atlantic777> Ima ovde nešto o tome: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462126
<Atlantic777> Treba se igrati, proveriti.
<Atlantic777> Ja moram da radim neki bedni domaći za sutra. :P
<Atlantic777> Ako nešto baš, baš zapne, viči, tu sam, samo nemam nešto previše viška vremena.
<gaga> dovoljno i ovo, javim se opet neki put, hvala svima na pomoci, izvinite sto sam vam oduzeo vreme, pozdrav i svako dobro
<Atlantic777> Svrati još nekad. :)
<gaga> uvek,
<TildaTurn> Skype plugin za Pidgin > http://eion.robbmob.com/README.txt
<cvexkeks> Ima nekog da se bakće sa Kubuntuom?
<cvexkeks> KWallet is not available. It is strongly recommended to use KWallet for managing your passwords. However, the password can be stored in the configuration file instead. The password is stored in an obfuscated format, but should not be considered secure from decryption efforts if access to the configuration file is obtained. Do you want to store the password for server 'Rs' in the configuration file?
<Atlantic777> tatamata za KDE nam je trenutno nešto nervozan i away :D
<cvexkeks> Githz?
<Atlantic777> mhm
<cvexkeks> Jel to razmišljanje ili si se prejeo, hihihihihi
<cvexkeks> There have been repeated failed attempts to gain access to a wallet. An application may be misbehaving.
<cvexkeks> Sve se ovo dešava posle upgrade na KDE4.7
<Atlantic777> Ne znam, organski ne podnosim KDE. :D
<Atlantic777> Sačekaj, možda neko drugi ima šta da kaže.
<Githzerai> cvexkeks: pa instaliraj kwallet kao što ti kaže
<Githzerai> ili miriše na parcijalnu nadogradnju
<cvexkeks> Nadogradio KDE na 4.7
<cvexkeks> Kwallet instaliran i radi, sad sam brisao i napravio novi, postavio da bude default, ali i dalje svaki put u Kmailu i samo u Kmailu traži ponovno upisivanje lozinke. Malo sam googlao i vidim da masa ljudi ima sličan problem kad pređe na novu verziju KDE, a i prijavljen je kao bug, ali nisam našao rešenje ili nešto ne radim kako treba
<Githzerai> to je problem sa KMailom, odnosno akonadijem.
<Githzerai> tu nema spasa
<cvexkeks> Hoće li 11.10 da pomogne
<cvexkeks> Posle upgrade ili da gazim
<Githzerai> nisam siguran, za sad je savet da promeniš mail klijent, čak sam i ja na Thunderbirdu
<Githzerai> mnogo, ali baš mnogo zezaju sa tim KMailom
<Githzerai> sve ostalo je inače ok
<cvexkeks> Odvojio sam gmail i hotmail na Thunderbird, Kmail za posao, ali moram izgleda da menjam
<cvexkeks> Pozz
<dusan> pozdrav
<dusan> imam jedno pitanje. da li neko moze da mi predlozi dobru temu za ubuntu (gnome 2)?
<dusan> ili barem neki sajt gde mogu da vidim sliku tih tema
<dusan> za sada samo skidam i "nagadjam" kako ce izgledati.
<promis> gnome-look
<dusan> ok. hvala. pogledacu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-22
<pure|d> poz.
<pure|d> jel ima nekoga?
<pure|d> jel ima nekoga?
<pure|d> budnog
<Djus> dungodung, znas li nekog ko drzi casove elektrotehnike u BG-u
<dungodung> "elektrotehnike"?
<dungodung> mislis OET-a?
<Djus> da
<dungodung> me
<dungodung> ne
<fantastic001> poz
<Iv4nb> da li postoji nacin da vidim recimo zadnjih 10 fajlova u kojima je izvrsen neki upis/promjena u file sistemu ?
<promis> komanda find
<Iv4nb> ja sam nesto kontao kombinaciju find i tail
<promis> pa ako sortiraš find nalaz
<promis> ti findu možeš da zadaš da ti izlista sve fajlove u proteklih 1h npr
<promis> ne znam koliki ti raspon treba
<promis> što manje vreme biće manji spisak
<promis> pa ti tail nije toliko potreban. mislim zavisi od primera.
<promis> odnosno od aktivnosti sistema
<Iv4nb> moram da oslobodim prostor na disku koji se konstantno puni (99% logovima - al nisam siguran) i zbog toga hocu da nadjem koji su to fajlovi u kojima se nesto upisuje
<promis> pa aktiviras lsof
<promis> pa vidiš šta se radi
<promis> takođe i iotop
<promis> možda da ti pomogne
<Iv4nb> nisam znao za lsof :/  10x promis
<promis> možda ti firewall puni dnevnik
<Githzerai> z
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-23
<promis> Sa alsom  1.0.23-2+ pulse audio više nije potreban
<promis> za puštanje više audio streamova odjednom
<promis> Što praktično znači u 11.04 vam ne treba pulse audio
<promis> Zbog desinhronizacije koje sam imao u VLC 1.1.11 isključio sam pulseauio, pri rešavanju problema i otkrio ovo
<promis> više ga ne uključujem, a i zvuk je "čistiji".
<promis> i naravno nema više desinhronizacije
<fantastic001> poz
<Atlantic777> poz
<joostvb> zdravo
<Githzerai> zdravo :)
<Marko_BG> Jel se moze nakacit na Irc.krstaricu sa ovim Empathy 2.34.0
<Marko_BG> Jel ziv ko ?
<marw> Marko_BG: pa ako si se povezao na ovaj kanal
<marw> može i bilo koji drugi irc server (mada je ne koristim empathy)
<Marko_BG> Pa nije bas ja se zakacim na ovaj ali krstarica ima onaj security key
<marw> ni krstaricu
<Marko_BG> Nije mi problem da to odradim sa mirc-om vec hocu sa empathy
<Marko_BG> a iskreno na Krstarici sam u godinu dana par puta
<marw> ima li na tom programu neka opcija da vidiš poruke sa servera?
<Marko_BG> ne ne otvara mi uopste prozor kao na ovaj server kad upisem sobu
<Marko_BG> empathy se ne pokrece
<Marko_BG> sad cu probat jos par puta pa javim
<marw> potraži MOTD prozor, Marko_BG. kod pidgina je to u meniju sa povezanim serverima
<marw> ili probaj komandu /motd
<Marko_BG> Nema sanse
<Marko_BG> Jel se moze nakacit na irc.krstarica.com sa ovim Empathy 2.34.0 ili da se ne mucim uzalud
<Marko_BG> nista ovaj Empathy  je stanje ubacio sam Pidgin i radi
<TildaTurn> <O
<Githzerai> z
<TildaTurn> z :)
<radak> jel iko igrao ovaj Tuxpuck i jel uspio bod osvojiti?
<Githzerai> radak: da ja sam prešao
<Githzerai> probaj sa ovom ženskom, ona je daleko lakša
<radak> sa mnom definitivno nesto nije u redu, ja nisam siguran jesam li jednom ili dvaput osvojio poen
<radak> probacu zensku
<radak> cuj presao, svaka cast
<radak> nesto sam bolji al' sam daleko od pobjede
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-24
<fantastic001> re
<promis> Jel radio neko skoro masovnu promenu dozvola. hteo bih da promenim foldere u 755, a fajlove u 644
<promis> druga ideja mi je bila da možda napravim novu grupu, koju bi obuhvatila korisnike kojima treba pristup fajlovima
<promis> šta praktično radim. Nparavio sam bekap neki fjalova sa ntfs, koji nisu moji nego drugog korisnika. I sad oni su moji fajlovi i dozvole su im 700
<promis> e sad hoću da i drugi korisnik ima rw dozvole, pa razmišljam kako je najbolje da to uradim
<promis> dakle dovoljno bi bilo da fajlovi imaju dozvole 6
<Atlantic777> jutro...
<Prcko> Jel resio ko problem na 11.4 za simple-ccsm ?
<Prcko> jel zna neko sta da radim sa ovim bagom za simple compiz ? "simple-ccsm dependencies"
<Prcko> Jel zna neko ili niko nema pojma
<promis> ko jo[ koristi compiz...
<Prcko> Pa ovaj Advance ali hocu ovaj Simple isto
<Prcko> jer na Advanced se baguje
<promis> ne koristim kompiz, nisam ga nikad ni koristio, tkao da ne znam o čemu pričaš
<promis> a ta greška jel to nešto u vezi instalacije paketa?
<Prcko> da
<promis> pa jel paket iz riznice?
<Prcko> Sreca sto sam pre toga imao komande za restore inace posle aktivacije Cuba ode sve u racku
<Prcko> na ovaj Advanced
<promis>  jel paket iz riznice?
<Prcko> da
<promis> i Å¡ta mu je problem?
<Prcko> probao sam da pozovem i iz terminala instalaciju ali puca
<Prcko> aj sad cu ti iskopirat celu poruku
<Prcko> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<Prcko> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<promis> koliko vidim da bi se instalirao mora da se deinstalira compiz :D
<Prcko> The following packages have unmet dependencies: simple-ccsm:
<promis> a onda ne vidim poentu koji će ti
<Prcko> Probao sam prvo da instaliram Simple pa onda Advanced ali Simple nece pa nece
<promis> kod mene traži da se ukloni compiz i sve u vezi njega
<promis> tako da ne vidim poentu
<Prcko> Vidim na Net je prijavljen bag za 11.04 ili je to samo meni
<Prcko> Pa sta ti mislis da treba da uradim
<Prcko> Da obrisem sve Compiz fajlove prvo _
<promis> mislim da ti neče pomoći
<promis> ako mu nedostaju paketi
<promis> a ne znam kako mogu da mu nedostaju paketi ako je iz riznice
<promis> da nisi dodavao neki PPA u vezi njega?
<Prcko> Evo gledam ali nisam
<Prcko> Oces neki screen shoot da uradim ?
<Prcko> NIsam ja bas neki profesionalac za linux
<promis> šta će mi screenshot
<promis> :D
<Prcko> Pa eto mozda da vidis da nisam nesto pogresno instalirao
<Prcko> Ne znam vise sta da radim jel ima neka alternativa za ovaj compiz ?
<promis> ne
<Prcko> Mada i koji ce mi ovaj compiz, je*** Compiz da valja bio bi bez bagova
<promis> upravo tako
<promis> ja sam to shvatio još 2008
<promis> i rekoh, neka hvala
<Prcko> a ja koristim linux 36h
<Prcko> ;)
<Prcko> I sve pohvale za ubuntu , konacno sam se otkacio Windowsa i smrdljivog Maca
<Prcko> A reci mi jel neko koristi Black Magic karticu Intenesity Pro na Ubuntu ?
<promis> Å¡ta ti je to?
<Prcko> A da je ovde na kanalu ?
<Prcko> :)
<Prcko> Capture kartica
<promis> tv karta?
<Prcko> Nesto malo ozbiljnije
<Prcko> Capture Kartica
<promis> kartica za rad sa videom?
<Prcko> Radi Capture preko HDMI kabla
<Prcko> Samo Capture
<promis> kartica za montažu?
<Prcko> NIje
<Prcko> Samo Capture
<promis> aha samo snimanje
<promis> usb ili pci?
<Prcko> Za montazu su malo bolje
<Prcko> PCI
<promis> nadji je u ovom spisku i daj da je vidim
<Prcko> ok
<promis> pokreni komndu: lspci
<maletaski> pozdrav
<Prcko> ne ne sve sljaka kako treba
<Prcko> Ali imam problem za PS3 sa DHCP-om
<promis> kakve veze ima dhcp sa videom?
<Prcko> to ti je ova kartica
<Prcko> http://www.springboardstore.com/store/pc/catalog/catalog2/bintspro_general.jpg
<promis> dobro, Å¡ta je problem?
<Prcko> izvini jel ima neko ovu karticu ili je neko radio sa ovom opremom da mi pomogne u vezi par problema
<promis> teško da ima neko
<Prcko> ok probacu preko NET-a
<Prcko> promis Hvala druze za tvoju pomoc
<promis> ništa
<Prcko> e promis reci mi ovo jel ima neki program za linux kao sto je za windows tipa da Repair-a sistem nakon odredjenog vremena kad uspori ili je to za linux je treba
<maletaski> nije ti to potrebno za linux
<maletaski> a u stvari tako nešto i ne postoji na linuxu :D
<Prcko> ok hvala
<Atlantic777> promis: da se pohvalim, uspeo sam da nacrtam nešto šta liči na siluetu čoveka, mišem. :D
<Atlantic777> maletaski: a šta mu dođe onaj jauntor ili kako već? :D To samo za matore pakete?
<maletaski> yap
<Atlantic777> Prcko: u svakom slučaju, na linuxu se /tmp folder ne puni kao na win, nemaš registri da ti se zatrpa, nemaš ništa šta bi ti posle 2 godine korišćenja moglo da ugrozi brzinu rada sistema.
<maletaski> ali to završava i komanda clean i autoclean
<promis> kull Atlantic777, daj da vidim
<Atlantic777> promis: nisam sačuvao, ajd opet ću :)
<Atlantic777> tek sada primećujem šta znači *loš* miš
<Atlantic777> promis: evo ovako na brzinu, za sada, mada nije završeno, i nije ispalo dobro kao prošli put :D
<Atlantic777> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/siluetau.jpg/
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta si hteo da postignep
<promis> ako si već crta pomoćne linije za 8 galva
<promis> pa onda ih ispoštuj
<promis> inače je smešno :D
<promis> a zar nije mnogo 8 glava?
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma, pročitao sam da treba tako nekako
<Atlantic777> a iovako mi glava izgleda mala
<Atlantic777> ali mislim da ne mogu mnogo bolje ni na papiru
<promis> evo nešto što sam ja crtao mišem pre nekog vremena jednoj deci
<Atlantic777> :)
<promis> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1b/CG/wxHB37/crvenkapa.jpg
<Prcko> A jel ima jos neko problem sa HDMI na Samsung TV sa leve strane zna da treperi po malo
<promis> samo sam jednom probao sa laptopa i radilo je ok
<Prcko> hmm onda je nesto do mene, gledam uvece filmove na TV .mkv fajlovi , isto mi je problem da npr radi par sekundi i onda secne na 0.1 sec neprimetno i ako su CPU 1 i 2 na 60-70% a 720p
<promis> koja ti je grafička?
<Prcko>  Inegrisana Intel
<promis> a ko ti Å¡alje hdmi signal?
<Prcko> Toshiba Satellite u400
<promis> pa mislim ta integrisana intel ti Å¡alje signal?
<Prcko> Sve se odvija preko grafoze ; Intel Pro 3945ABG
<promis> ja sam to puštao sa nvidije
<Prcko> mislim da je to GMA X3100 uzeo sam ovaj laptop pre 2 dana
<promis> pa, možda je do nje onda
<Prcko> Na windows sljaka odlicno
<promis> čudime da uopšte i radi :D
<Prcko> Radi ali imam problem taj sa leve strane kako i problem sa zvukom na TV i ako sam u Audio podesio HDMI
<Prcko> Mozda treba neki update za ovu karticu graficku
<promis> aham jedno godinu dana updejta
<promis> ;)
<Prcko> :)
<promis> nije ti linux za te "džidža-bidže"
<promis> hitec i ostalo
<Prcko> kapiram
<Prcko> A skystar 2 ?
<promis> niti za te potrošačke stvari
<promis> ne znam, ne koristim tv karte, tunere
<promis> ako je matora, možda će i da radi
<Prcko> Mislio sam kako radi CS na ubuntu sa SkyStar karticama
<promis> kakava sky star kartica?
<promis> zar to nije tv karta?
<Prcko> dvojka 2.8rev satelitska kartica
<Prcko> Da otvorim sve na nebu :)
<promis> pa kakve veze ima CS sa njom? ako je CS cstrike?
<Prcko> hehe nije CS card sharing
<Prcko> to su ukrali
<Prcko> :))
<promis> prvi put čujem za taj izraz
<Prcko> evo meni sljaka SkyItalia odlicno kao i preko 5000 kanala
<promis> pa onda radi
<Prcko> Gledam sve fudbalske utakmice koje postoje na planeti
<Prcko> Ali na Windows
<Prcko> I na enigmu Linux ali dreambox
<Prcko> Pa sam mislio da li je neko probao na ubuntu
<promis> spominjano je na forumu neke kartice, pogledaj tap
<promis> tamo
<promis> odoh,
<promis> poazdrav društvo!
<Atlantic777> poz
<Prcko> poz
<marw> Prcko: ja kupio DB kao kakav idiot.. a nisam se raspitao prije toga
<marw> eno ga na ormaru...
<maletaski> Prcko, ja imam isto SkyStar
<maletaski> isto 2
<maletaski> i nikad nisam uspeo da je namestim da radi :(
<maletaski> stoji mi već 4 godine
<maletaski> mada sam nalazio po netu da je ljudi koriste na linuxu
<Prcko> e izvini bio sam odsutan
<maletaski> ma ok
<Prcko> A sta DB a nisi se raspitao ?
<Prcko> Dreambox
<maletaski> ma jok
<Prcko> Karticu SS2
<Prcko> Ja imam 5 komada :)
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> lol
<Prcko> I to sve nove u Kutijama rev 2.8
<maletaski> ja od kako sam dobio kablovsku sam digo ruke od nje
<Prcko> Ako nekom treba mogu prodat
<maletaski> :D
<Prcko> A probacu da namestim evo probaj ovo ja sad citam
<Prcko> idi dole na dnu http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-S_PCI_Cards
<Prcko> imas za 2.7 i 2.8 podrsku
<maletaski> ma jok
<Prcko> jesi probao
<maletaski> više mi nije u kompu
<Prcko> aha ok
<maletaski> izvađena je
<maletaski> zbog grafičke :D
<Prcko> Ova rev 2.8 nema tih problema sa grejanjem kao prthodne
<Prcko> ispravili su sve
<maletaski> i tv kartice i audio kartice
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> evo sad gledam moja je rev: 2.6 d
<Prcko> Mislim da nema podrske za 2.6 samo 2.7 i 2.8 i neke SS1
<maletaski> eto
<maletaski> zato i nisam mogao da je poteram da radi :(
<Prcko> pa prodaj je nekom i kupi 2.8
<Prcko> Na windows 2.6 sljaka odlicno
<maletaski> ma kad je budem prodao kupiću neko napajanje
<maletaski> pošto imam slabo
<Prcko> Ja sam zadnje pare dao pre godinu dana na Chiftec od 650w
<Prcko> Ali je tad bilo extra
<maletaski> ja imam neko od 550W
<Prcko> a sad ih ima kolko hoces
<maletaski> ali mi je slabo
<maletaski> treba mi jače
<maletaski> bar 620W
<Prcko> Meni treba neka jaca grafoza imam 8800gts 512mb ne mogu CUDE da koristim u After Effect
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> moja je gtx450
<Prcko> Dajem 3 SS2 za jednu gtx bilo koju sa 1gb ;)
<maletaski> aahhahahaha
<maletaski> imam jednu staru GF 9800gt
<Prcko> Ne valja to smece isto kao ova
<maletaski> yap
<Prcko> Kolko si platio 450 ?
<maletaski> uh ček
<maletaski> bila čini mi se oko 120 130 evropljana
<Prcko> ok
<Prcko> Ako i kupim grafozu menjacu sve i lupit gfx590 i zavrsit vise sa ovom agonijom
<Prcko> *gtx
<maletaski> hehehe
<Prcko> Samo da prodam ovo robe sto imam i kupujem sigurno
<Prcko> Mislio sam neki AlienWare 17 da uzmem ali skupooo, nema se para iskreno
<radak> imam nekakav djvu format
<radak> okular ga otvara sasvim normalno
<radak> problem je nastao, kad sam ga poslao sestri, koja ima vin, i ne moze ga otvoriti
<radak> kako da ga konvertujem u pdf ili nesto slicno da ona moze normalno da ga vidi
<maletaski> nađi u synapticu print to pdf
<maletaski> i instaliraj taj paket
<maletaski> onda ćeš iz svih programa moći da konvertuješ u pdf format
<maletaski> samo ideš posle print
<maletaski> i izabereš print to file
<radak> Hvala, evo nasao sam libtiff-tools, upravo citam na netu
<radak> ovo tvoje mi lakse
<maletaski> e to
<maletaski> eto
<maletaski> ček samo da proverim tačan naziv paketa
<radak> e kako glupost zagorca zivot, zamalo se ne posvadja sa sestrom, da ne zna da otvoriti obican pdf
<maletaski> :D
<radak> ubjedjen sam bio da je pdf
<radak> DJview4, samo eksport pdf
<radak> rjeseno
<maletaski> jel
<radak> evo u procesu konvertovanja
<radak> cekam da zavrsi
<maletaski> cool
<maletaski> mada je ovo brže i lakše
<radak> probacu i to
<radak> nisam siguran koji je paket bio
<maletaski> inače paket se zove ghostskript-cups
<maletaski> jedva ga nađo :D
<radak> prvo me iznerviralo to sto se ne otvara kod nje
<radak> onda nisam mogao da nadjem odakle sam skinuo
<radak> reko greska neka
<radak> al sad je sve ok
<radak> hvala
<maletaski> np
#ubuntu-rs 2011-09-25
<joostvb> добро јутро
<fantastic001> poz
<Prcko> poz
<Prcko> Ne mogu da otvorim Software Center ni update manager i skoro sve app u System ? jel zna neko sta se to desilo odjednom
<Prcko> refresh: Ne mogu da otvorim Software Center ni update manager i skoro sve app u System ? jel zna neko sta se to desilo odjednom
<Atlantic777> Prcko: idi u terminal i upiši software-center
<Atlantic777> pa pokreni
<Prcko> ne moze
<Atlantic777> vidi koju grešku da
<Prcko> segmentation fault
<Atlantic777> da li piše još nešto?
<Prcko> ne samo to
<Atlantic777> Da li možda koristiš srpsku lokalizaciju?
<Prcko> da ali pre reinstalacije desktopa sad je ne vidim dole
<Prcko> Probao update, probao upgrade. Nekoliko komandi. Reinstalirao desktop pa opet instalirao. Par puta resetovao
<Atlantic777> Šta podrazumevaš pod reinstalirao desktop?!
<Atlantic777> paket ubuntu-desktop?
<Prcko> ne nego gnome
<Atlantic777> I priznaj, šta si čačkao pa si uništio? :P
<Prcko> nista stvarno sinoc sam tipkao sa Maletaskijem i popravljali nesto
<Prcko> I odem na net i vidim neku app sto mi se svidja
<Prcko> I ja pokrenem software-center kad corak :(
<Atlantic777> Dobro, druga aplikacija za menadžerisanje paketima je synaptic
<Atlantic777> dakle, probaj da pokreneš u terminalu: gksu synaptic
<Prcko> Sa njom ne mogu nista da instaliram
<Atlantic777> Zašto? Šta se desi?
<Prcko> evo sad cu ti reci koju mi gresku javlja
<Atlantic777> hajde
<Prcko> Selecting previously deselected package grml-shlib.
<Prcko> (Reading database ... 85%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Prcko>  files list file for package 'python-mpd' is missing final newline
<Prcko> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Prcko> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<Prcko> Nije resenje ovaj synaptic jer mi pola aplikacija ne radi ili bolje reci sve u System Administration
<Prcko> Taman sam namestio sistem kako treba sa svim aplikacijama . Uredio sve kako treba i bummm
<Atlantic777> ok, postoji par magičnih komandi, ne znam šta ste to sve sinoć sa Saletom isprobavali.
<Atlantic777> Nego, šta još ne radi?
<Atlantic777> Pre nego što počnemo da čačkamo. :)
<Prcko> ej druze ja i sale nismo nista cackali na ovaj komp jer je radio kao bombon
<Prcko> radili smo nesto totalno deseto
<Atlantic777> Å¡alim se :P
<Prcko> Ne radi Addicional Driver
<Prcko> update manager
<Prcko> Printing
<Atlantic777> :/
<Atlantic777> to ne zvuči na dobro
<Atlantic777> A šta se dogodi kada u terminalu upišeš: sudo apt-get update
<Atlantic777> ?
<Prcko> nista odradi sve i to je to
<Prcko> evo iskopiracu ti mada je veliko
<Prcko> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease
<Prcko> Ign http://me.archive.ubuntu.com natty InRelease
<Prcko> Ign http://me.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates InRelease
<Prcko> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease
<Prcko> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net natty InRelease
<Atlantic777> Ah taj pastebin, ko ga samo izmisli. :D
<Prcko> jel proslo
<Atlantic777> Prcko: nije, koristi paste.ubuntu.comm
<Atlantic777> com*
<Prcko> ok
<Prcko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696585/
<Atlantic777> E tako :D
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Atlantic777> isto će proći ok?
<Prcko> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Prcko> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Atlantic777> zatvori synaptic, ako je otvoren
<Prcko> jeste izvini
<Prcko> Reading package lists... Done
<Prcko> Building dependency tree
<Prcko> Reading state information... Done
<Prcko> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Atlantic777> Ajd mi sad reci šta si hteo da instaliraš i koju verziju ubuntua imaš.
<Prcko> 11.4 , neki firewall ali nisam uopste ni pokusao jer mi nije otvorio software-center
<Atlantic777> inače firewall ti ne treba, ako baš hoćeš, možeš sa ip tables da se poigraš :D
<Atlantic777> ajd da probamo da instaliramo nešto bez veze
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install vim
<Atlantic777> da vidimo šta će reći
<Atlantic777> inače, to je jedan „napredni“ editor
<Atlantic777> ništa opasno
<Prcko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696590/
<Prcko> ovo je problem druze Reading database ... 85%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  files list file for package 'python-mpd' is missing final newline
<Prcko> sinoc sam nesto trazio ali sam zaspao
<Prcko> dodje do 85% na svaki paket i pukne
<Atlantic777> aham, napredujemo
<Atlantic777> ajd probaj: sudo apt-get remove python-mpd
<Prcko> Reading package lists... Done
<Prcko> Building dependency tree
<Prcko> Reading state information... Done
<Prcko> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Prcko>   dockmanager python-mpd
<Prcko> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Prcko> After this operation, 524 kB disk space will be freed.
<Prcko> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Prcko> (Reading database ... 85%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Prcko>  files list file for package 'python-mpd' is missing final newline
<Prcko> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<maletaski> yo
<maletaski> Å¡to me ogovarate :D
<Prcko> :)
<Atlantic777> maletaski: pa kad uništavaš kompove početnicima
<maletaski> qq
<maletaski> pa di mene nađe
<Atlantic777> vidi, zapelo je kod ovog python-mpd
<Atlantic777> to treba prvo Å¡utnuti napolje
<Prcko> ok
<maletaski> Atlantic777, proradio workbanch
<maletaski> :D
<Atlantic777> maletaski: a radi i simulacija?
<maletaski> e to još uvek klimavo :(
<Atlantic777> maletaski: imaš log, ajd vidi šta ovde dalje može da se uradi
<maletaski> treba da proverim kako da mu podesim sve parametre za simuliranje
<Atlantic777> ja nemam ideju
<maletaski> ček da vidim
<Atlantic777> mislim, i ako osposobimo dpkg i aptitude, opet to neće sve rešiti
<Atlantic777> razmišljam da se i preselimo na forum
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> koji ti je server izabran?
<maletaski> jel main ili server Srbija
<maletaski> Prcko, ?
<Prcko> oj
<maletaski> aj otvori ovako
<maletaski> system
<maletaski> administration
<maletaski> softwere sources
<maletaski> pa vidi Å¡ta stoji u download from?
<maletaski> jel main server
<maletaski> ili server Srbija
<maletaski> inače ima neki bug sa update menadžerom
<maletaski> i mene zeza već nedelju dana
<Prcko> brate ja nemam software-sources tu niti bilo gde
<maletaski> kako bre
<maletaski> aj desni klik
<Prcko> evo gledam  nemam pojma
<maletaski> na system
<maletaski> pa edit menus
<maletaski> pa nađi u levom prozorčetu
<maletaski> administration
<Prcko> ne reaguje desni klik pa edit menu
<maletaski> a u desnom softver sources
<maletaski> kako bre
<Prcko> isto se desava kao sa ostalim admin aplikacijama
<maletaski> ne
<maletaski> izađi iz svih menija
<maletaski> pa u levom ćošku gore
<maletaski> na sam meni
<maletaski> desni klik
<Prcko> uradio sam kako treba Sale i nece 100%
<maletaski> uf
<Prcko> oce help
<maletaski> a ispod edit menus neće?
<Prcko> ne
<maletaski> puf
<Prcko> jedino novi panel da kreiram
<maletaski> ne
<maletaski> ček samo
<Prcko> gle sale juce kad sam sve podesio kako treba uradio sam full update sa Nepomuk Backup-om
<Prcko> full backup
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> i od tada zeza
<Prcko> ne nego od sinoc kad sam krenuo da spavam
<maletaski> hm
<maletaski> aj u terminal
<Prcko> Ali sam promenio atribute na remastersys folderu u 777 i to je sve sto sam dirao
<maletaski> ovu komandu
<maletaski> eto
<maletaski> to zeza
<maletaski> ček da probamo ovo
<maletaski> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Prcko> radio sam to
<Prcko> bar 20 puta
<maletaski> i?
<maletaski> šta kaže?
<Prcko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696585/
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> nije odradio do kraja
<maletaski> ajd onda ovo
<maletaski> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<maletaski> pa posle toga ovo
<maletaski> sudo apt-get install -f
<Prcko> fileon@fileon:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Prcko> [sudo] password for fileon:
<Prcko> fileon@fileon:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<Prcko> Reading package lists... Done
<Prcko> Building dependency tree
<Prcko> Reading state information... Done
<Prcko> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> aj onda ovo
<maletaski> sudo apt-get sutoclean
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> greška
<Prcko> autoclean
<maletaski> sudo apt-get autoclean
<maletaski> da
<Prcko> Sve sam ti ja to sinoc probao Sale
<Prcko> fileon@fileon:~$ sudo apt-get sutoclean
<Prcko> E: Invalid operation sutoclean
<Prcko> fileon@fileon:~$ sudo apt-get autoclean
<Prcko> Reading package lists... Done
<Prcko> Building dependency tree
<Prcko> Reading state information... Done
<Prcko> fileon@fileon:~$
<Prcko> Na brzaka sam sve isprobao i nisam mogao vise i legao da spavam
<maletaski> aj sad probaj ovo
<maletaski> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Prcko> Reading package lists... Done
<Prcko> Building dependency tree
<Prcko> Reading state information... Done
<Prcko> aptitude is already the newest version.
<Prcko> aptitude set to manually installed.
<Prcko> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<maletaski> aha već ga imaš
<maletaski> onda ovo
<maletaski> sudo aptitude update
<maletaski> pa onda
<maletaski> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Prcko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696607/
<maletaski> ajde udari jedan restart
<Prcko> ok
<Prcko> .
<Prcko> 12345
<maletaski> ?
<Prcko> sta sad
<maletaski> e probaj sad da otvoriš synaptic
<Prcko> njega sam uvek mogao da otvorim
<maletaski> odlično
<maletaski> u settings imaš repozitories
<maletaski> otvori ih
<Prcko> nista ne otvara
<maletaski> pu
<Prcko> uradio kao refresh i to je sve
<Atlantic777> maletaski: a da mi napravimo temu na forumu?
<maletaski> stvarno mi nije jasno šta se dešava
<maletaski> jel ti tražio šifru prilikom otvaranja synaptica?
<Prcko> oces da se nakacis na moj racunar pa da vidis sve sam ?
<maletaski> aj da probam
<Prcko> cek da odblokiram remote konekciju
<maletaski> aj
<Atlantic777> maletaski: kako napredujete?
<Atlantic777> poz promis
<maletaski> zeza me sad remote desktop :(
<Atlantic777> ma udri ssh
<promis> ciao Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> promis: ajd odmah i tebe da uključimo :D
<Atlantic777> Hoćeš log? :P
<promis> reci o čemu se radi?
<promis> ukratko, možda nisam od pomoći
<Atlantic777> software-center segfaultuje
<Atlantic777> dpkg je zakucan nekim python-mpd paketom
<Atlantic777> staje na 85% pri instalaciji bilo čega
<Atlantic777> synaptic može da pokrene, ali isto zakuca na 85%
<Atlantic777> i... šta još beše... da update/upgrade ne javlja nikakvu grešku
<promis> kako to misliš da je zakucan?
<Atlantic777>  ovo je problem druze Reading database ... 85%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Atlantic777>                files list file for package 'python-mpd' is missing final newline
<promis> što znači da mu taj paket pravi problem?
<Atlantic777> meni tako deluje
<Atlantic777> probali bzvz da instaliramo vim, isto zakucava
<Atlantic777> a ne radi mu ni ono za vlasničke drajvere, podešavanje štampača i još par aplikacija iz bivšeg system menija
<Atlantic777> do sinoć je sve radilo
<Atlantic777> eto celog loga
<Atlantic777> http://pastebin.com/fKACGyQy
<promis> Å¡to volim kad pokrenem neku komandu u terminalu, a on me izloguje iz X
<promis> jel ste probali: dpkg -s python-mpd
<Atlantic777> ummm, nismo
<Atlantic777> a i kandidat nam je otišao, tako da više nije ni važno
<Atlantic777> https://twitter.com/#!/sloba_milosevic
<promis> Ako nekom treba da uradi prebacivanje DV materijala preko USB to može da uradi sa dvgrab takođe.
<promis> Saznah danas za to
<Atlantic777> hm, znam kome to treba, tnx
<Atlantic777> A znaš li možda za fireware? Već kad spominješ DV. :D
<promis> pa isto to ide i preko fireiwre. to je native.
<promis> usb je samo opcija
<promis> dvgrab je napravljen za firewire
<promis> ali podržava i usb
<Atlantic777> aham, baš ću probati kad budem kod tog lika
<promis> Zato sam rekao gore na kraju rečenice "takođe". ;)
<promis> kdenlive podržava unošenje prozivoljnih opcija za dvgrab
<promis> pa se prebacivanje može uraditi i iz njega
<promis> preko firewire je moguća kontrola transporta na samoj koameri
<promis> nisam probao preko usb, da li je moguća, ali mi deluje da ne.
<promis> u svakom slučaju u kdenlive nije radila
<IceCool> Imam jedan mali problem
<IceCool> ima li koga?
<maletaski> nađe se :D
<IceCool> :)
<maletaski> reci
<IceCool> Instalirao sam kovrsation
<IceCool> i ne mogu d aubacim ovaj kanal u njega
<maletaski> Å¡ta ti to
<IceCool> reko da instaliram desktop aplikaciju za cet
<maletaski> ah misliš na konversation
<IceCool> da
<Atlantic777> njaaa, batali
<maletaski> takozvanu konzervu :D
<Atlantic777> xchat je mama
<maletaski> xchat zakon
<Atlantic777> ili irssi ako haker jesi
<Atlantic777> :D
<IceCool> nisam znao sta da instaliram i on mi je bio prvi
<maletaski> hehehe
<Atlantic777> ozb, instaliraj xchat
<maletaski> samo udri sudo apt-get install xchat
<Atlantic777> imaš na wikiju uputstvo za podešavanje da dodaš naš kanal ;)
<Atlantic777> i da registruješ nick
<maletaski> ma mi će ti kažemo kako :D
<Atlantic777> ne, ne... mora rtfm
<maletaski> ma aj će da mu progledamo kroz prste
<Atlantic777> ajd, ajd...
<maletaski> IceCool, odakle si ako nije tajna :D
<IceCool> Zasto bi bila
<IceCool> iz Kladova
<maletaski> aha
<IceCool> trenutno studiram u Nisu
<maletaski> cool
<maletaski> :D
<IceCool> pa sam resio skoro da predjem na linux
<IceCool> i dosta mi je fonfuzno sve
<maletaski> ako si
<IceCool> dok nadjem odgovarajuce programe
<maletaski> ma malo dok se privikneš
<IceCool> koje sam godinama koristio u win
<maletaski> sve Å¡to je bilo na win zaboravi
<Atlantic777> IceCool: treba ti nešto za fax?
<Atlantic777> Btw, šta studiraš?
<IceCool> ma jok
<IceCool> cisto za mene
<IceCool> Elektronski
<maletaski> opa
<maletaski> coleza
<Atlantic777> o, kolega :P
<maletaski> :D
<IceCool> :)
<maletaski> a ja se maltretiram sa simulatorima
<Atlantic777> Znaš li možda Darka Todorovića?
<maletaski> cccc
<IceCool> Asistent na automatici
<IceCool> :)
<Atlantic777> tebi?
<maletaski> ah automatika
<IceCool> bio iz jednog predmeta
<IceCool> u trecoj
<Atlantic777> Eto, s njim sam jako dobar. :D
<Atlantic777> I znam još jednog lika, Nikola Adamović, on sad tamo negde 2. godina.
<Atlantic777> Možda upisao treću...
<Atlantic777> Ne znam tačno.
<IceCool> ja sad upisujem 5.
<IceCool> tako da cu ga slabije znati
<Atlantic777> a, ok :)
<maletaski> jel imaš tamo nekog ko je dobar sa elektronikom?
<Atlantic777> nebitno
<maletaski> :D
<IceCool> nego reci mi gde mogu naci to uputstvo za podesavanje tog Xchata
<IceCool> Dragic Dragan ti je dobar
<IceCool> on je na energetici
<maletaski> ja ću da ti objasnim nije problem
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<maletaski> IceCool, sve Å¡to ti bude nejasno pitaj
<maletaski> tu sam
<IceCool> ok
<IceCool> evo poceo sam po ovom upustvu
<maletaski> odlično
<maletaski> kad završiš javi
<maletaski> dali si uspeo sve da podesiš
<Atlantic777> CoolIce: kako ide?
<CoolIce> evo pokusavam da se registrujem
<promis> čim krene da svapuje sistem nije više ni za šta
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> pa nedaj mu da swapuje
<promis> pa mora kad se popuni RAM
<maletaski> eh
<maletaski> kako bre pokrenuti compiz podešavanja iz terminala?
<Atlantic777> ccsm
<Atlantic777> nešto tako
<maletaski> našo sam
<Atlantic777> i, kako?
<Atlantic777> IceCool: jesi li se registrovao?
<maletaski> ccsm
<maletaski> jeste
<maletaski> samo gde beše onaj tutorijal za cloak?
<maletaski> nemogu da ga nađem nigde
<Atlantic777> ma samo u #freenode treba tražiti unafifiliated user cloak
<Atlantic777> i sačekati
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> odlično
<marw> Atlantic777: jesam li dobro shvatio: moguće je sakriti IP na freenodeu?
<maletaski> yap
<Atlantic777> marw: jeste
<maletaski> meni je sakriven
<Atlantic777> probaj /whois maletaski
<marw> hm... znači idem na #freenode i tražim cloak?
<maletaski> da
<marw> ok, thanks.
<maletaski> marw, vidim da si uspeo :D
<marw> maletaski: yep ;)
<maletaski> cool
<marw> evo pokušavam da instaliram javu i probam minecraft
<maletaski> wtf is that?
<marw> maletaski: minecratf? čudi me da te to zaobišlo
<marw> jednostavna igra koja ja postala fenomen
<maletaski> aha igrica
<maletaski> jedino urt kod mene
<marw> urt?
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> Urban terror
<maletaski> online pucačina
<maletaski> jedino to igram i ništa drugo
<maletaski> i to samo na jednom serveru
<maletaski> po nekad na našem serveru ako upecam nekog :D
<marw> ne radi mi java plugin na ubuntu... bah
<maletaski> hehe
<marw> maletaski: ne znam da li sam to probao igrati
<maletaski> pa probaj
<maletaski> zanimljiva igrica
<maletaski> samo ako nisi nervozan :D:D
<marw> misilm da jesam... probaću jedom
<maletaski> ahahahah
<maletaski> ima nekoliko tipova igre
<maletaski> kao pojedinac
<marw> ja sam htio da budem q3 ekspert, ali nije mi se moglo :p
<maletaski> ova je mnogo lakša za igranje
<maletaski> ali opet zavisi
<marw> jedno će me uhvatiti želja za igranjem pa ću svakako probati
<Prcko1> uzas kako mi na kubuntu radi flash na youtube
<Beretta021> koja konfiguracija?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-17
<stereo_advance> o/
<Anpu> o/
<joostvb> afk flight from eindhoven to Београд
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype Video Poziv Problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-video-poziv-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Нестаде ми Либре офис : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nestade-mi-libre-ofis
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Umrezavanje Xubuntu sa Windows racunarom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-umrezavanje-xubuntu-sa-windows-racunarom
<Bosko> pozdrav ljudi imam jedno pitanje , imam server na kome je ubuntu 11.04 x64 da li moze da se instalira neki program ili da se preko terminala otovri iso file i sa njega prekppiraju fajlovi
<Kostic> Bosko, можеш да монтираш исо одраз као партицију
<Kostic> чек мало
<Kostic> команде за то су:
<Kostic> sudo su
<Kostic> mkdir /media/iso
<Kostic> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/bosko/neki.iso /media/iso
<Kostic> онда копираш шта ти треба са исо одраза и демонтираш луп уређај тј. исо одраз са:
<Kostic> umount /dev/loop0
<Bosko> sad cu da probam vec sam preko ssh na terminalu kao root
<Bosko> fajl ima space u nazivu mogu da koristim za ime fodlera i fajla npr 123\ 456\ 789 ako se iso zove 123 456 789.iso
<Kostic> aко је име датотеке нпр. веома кул одраз.iso
<Kostic> онда користиш /veoma\ kul\ odraz.iso ;)
<Bosko> onda stavim kul\ odraz.iso
<Bosko> to sam uradio i dobijem poruku
<Kostic> да... Користи таб тастер
<Bosko>  mount: Could not find any loop device. Maybe this kernel does not know        about the loop device? (If so, recompile or `modprobe loop'.)
<Kostic> That's neat.
<Kostic> wrong chat
<Kostic> чек мало Бошко
<Kostic> шта ти даје ls /dev/lo*
<Bosko> daje mi /dev/log  /dev/loop0  /dev/loop1  /dev/loop2  /dev/loop3  /dev/loop4  /dev/loop5  /dev/loop6  /dev/loop7
<Kostic> чекај мало, да проверим код себе. ;)
<Bosko> samo lagano
<Bosko> nema zurbe
<Kostic> Bosko, можда те зеза то што датотека има размаке у називу.
<Kostic> Уради:
<Atlantic777> ne bi smelo to da zeza
<Bosko> cek sek
<Kostic> mv iso\ sa\ razmacima.iso odraz.iso
<Kostic> преименуј је..
<Bosko> da udjem preko zchata tako da mi ostane u logu
<Kostic> Atlantic777, успео сам да покренем План 9 на старом компу са УСБ-а... :D
<Atlantic777> Kostic: cool
<Bosko> kosticu evo me ajmo iz pocetka
<Kostic> Веома... Убио сам се док сам правио усб... Користио сам makebootfat на Јуниксу
<Kostic> *Линуксу... xD
<Kostic> Бошко
<Bosko> pricaj
<Kostic> ево излаза са мог терминала:
<Kostic> [sudo] password for marko:
<Kostic> root@skynet:/home/marko# mkdir /media/iso
<Kostic> mkdir: не могу да направим директоријум „/media/iso“: File exists
<Kostic> root@skynet:/home/marko# mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/marko/Sistemi/9front.iso /media/iso/
<Kostic> mount: warning: /media/iso/ seems to be mounted read-only.
<Kostic> root@skynet:/home/marko# ls /media/iso
<Kostic> 386    acme   amd64  cron  lib   mnt    power64  sparc64  usr
<Kostic> 68000  adm    arm    dist  mail  n      rc       sys
<Kostic> 68020  alpha  cfg    fd    mips  power  sparc    tmp
<Kostic> root@skynet:/home/marko# umount /dev/loop0
<Kostic> горе. ;)
<Kostic> Занемари ову грешку око прављена фасцикле, изгледа да је већ постојала... :)
<Bosko> ok reci mi sta da kucnem u terminal
<Kostic> Погледај горе команде које сам куцао
<Kostic> прво направи фасциклу у медиа
<Kostic> mkdir /media/iso
<Kostic> онда монтирај одраз преко луп уређаја
<Kostic> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/bosko/odraz.iso
<Bosko> imam taj folderu u media folderu
<Kostic> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/bosko/odraz.iso /media/iso
<Kostic> е ова горе команда.
<Kostic> Успео?
<Bosko> kad odradim tu komandu samo moji parametrima dobijem
<Bosko> mount: Could not find any loop device. Maybe this kernel does not know
<Bosko>        about the loop device? (If so, recompile or `modprobe loop'.)
<Bosko> iso folder mi postoji u media folderu
<Kostic> Онда вероватно кернел нема укомпајлован луп уређај... :(
<Kostic> мада, чек
<Kostic> дај поново ls /dev/lo*
<Bosko> /dev/log  /dev/loop0  /dev/loop1  /dev/loop2  /dev/loop3  /dev/loop4  /dev/loop5  /dev/loop6  /dev/loop7
<Kostic> mount -t iso9660 -o /dev/loop0 /home/bosko/odraz.iso /media/iso
<Kostic> ?
<Bosko> moram staviti broj
<Bosko> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<Kostic> Како бре непознат систем?!?
<Kostic> уф...
<Kostic> Чек да видим.
<Kostic> Ма, код мене ради... Дај да нађем неки други одговор преко Гугла.
<Kostic> Пробај онда mount -o loop /putanja/do/odraza.iso /media/iso
<Bosko> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Bosko> kako da saznamo koji je filesystem
<Kostic> ако је исо слика онда мора да буде стандардна iso9660.
<Kostic> Bosko, одради file /putanja/do/iso/odraza
<Bosko> da udjem u folder sa iso fajlom
<Kostic> Одради file(1) на исо одраз
<Kostic> значи, file /home/bosko.odraz.iso
<Bosko> ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data '20111002_1637
<Kostic> Као што видиш, исо9660...
<Kostic> Пробај apt-get install -reinstall mount
<Kostic> мада....
<Bosko> probao sam i sudo apt-get install gmountiso ali mi izbaci neke greske koje ne znam kako da resim
<Bosko> Reading package lists... Done
<Bosko> Building dependency tree
<Bosko> Reading state information... Done
<Bosko> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Bosko> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bosko>  furiusisomount : Depends: fuseiso but it is not going to be installed
<Bosko>                   Depends: fuseiso9660 but it is not going to be installed
<Bosko>                   Depends: nautilus but it is not going to be installed
<Bosko>  opera : Depends: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good but it is not going to be installed
<Bosko>          Depends: fonts-liberation but it is not installable or
<Bosko>                   ttf-liberation but it is not going to be installed or
<Bosko>                   ttf-mscorefonts-installer but it is not installable
<Bosko>          Recommends: flashplugin-nonfree
<Bosko>          Recommends: cups-client but it is not going to be installed
<Bosko> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Atlantic777> Bosko: kopiraj na paste.lugons.org ili paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<Atlantic777> pa nam ovde daj link
<Atlantic777> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kostic> gmountiso је гном програм
<Kostic> мислим да не желиш гном окружење на серверу... ;)
<Atlantic777> a gmountiso se opet oslanja na mount, sigurno
<Bosko> AcetoneISO a ovaj
<Atlantic777> jesi li siguran da je iso9660 a neki jolliet ili udf ili šta tamo još ima od tih standarda?
<Atlantic777> a, jeste, piše, zaboravite
<Kostic> треба ти командни програм
<Kostic> нешто маунт команда једе говна
<Kostic> ја би је реинсталирао.
<Kostic> а што не повучеш исо са сервера па га распакуј на лаптопу или кућном рачунару...
<Bosko> treba mi raspakovan na serveru
<Kostic> Распакуј га на лаптопу па пребаци распаковано преко Фајлзиле. ;)
<Bosko> 5.76GB bice malo podugo
<Bosko> nista ako nece onda nece
<Bosko> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html ova varijanta 1 ne znam je li moguca
<Bosko> ISO master mi izgleda uspeva da raspakuje sve iz ISO u folder
<Kostic> Bosko, кул! :D
<Bosko> za pocetnika sam uspeo da se snadjem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04 pored Win 7 64bit : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-04-pored-win-7-64bit
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> zadnji redovan update kernela 11.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zadnji-redovan-update-kernela-11-10
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-18
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nece telefon na USB i bluetooth : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-nece-telefon-na-usb-i-bluetooth
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Unity : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-unity
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koji kompljuter da uzmem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koji-kompljuter-da-uzmem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Google Earth : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-google-earth--16297
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Neki od free Real-Time Antivirus-a  ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-neki-od-free-real-time-antivirus-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Formatiranje particije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-formatiranje-particije
<rex> de si profajler
<rex> ")
<rex> dovla, na pvt sam
<rex> ...
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-19
<stereo_advance> 'jutro
<dragan99> evo sta radi vlasimir sa Mint srbija kad stiti svog pulena
<dragan99> squashfs
<dragan99> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2u/wt/8BuyeDx/forummint-srbijacom-scre.png
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> VPN Kubuntu i Windows 7 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-vpn-kubuntu-i-windows-7
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Objavljen Cinnamon 1.6 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-objavljen-cinnamon-1-6
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 30 godina smajlija :) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-30-godina-smajlija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> mutt mail client na debian-based OS : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mutt-mail-client-na-debian-based-os
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> mutt mail klijent na debian-based OS : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mutt-mail-klijent-na-debian-based-os
<dragan99> Veliki strucnjak Ubuntu i Mint foruma @dvajedan tvrdi da je razlika u velicini obicne Mint instalacije
<dragan99> i Mint LMDE Mate/Cinamon samo u stepenu kompresije a ne u broju fajlova koji su napakovani u instalaciju.
<dragan99> Kad je uhvacen u gluposti (razlika je skoro 50 000 fajlova)onda prica price o update samo nemam pojma
<dragan99> kakve veze ima .iso fajl sa tim.
<dragan99> http://www.dodaj.rs/?R/9z/3gUVyDbW/mint-xfce.png
<dragan99> http://www.dodaj.rs/?u/23/4V9w1nsV/lmde.png
<Kostic> Донт вори, би хепи... ;)
<dragan99> :)
<dragan99> Prosli put mi napakova da mu napisem da odjebe, poceo da rovari po mom profilu na Ubuntu
<dragan99> Ispade ja psovac  na Mint  forumu, lepo mu jednom objasnio da mi je zena prvo bila na UBuntu pa ond azbrisala i poturila mene, svi to znajui trazio sam da mi Bojce sredi Nick
<Kostic> Ма зајеби то. Ако не можеш да му лепо објасниш, само одустани и готово.
<dragan99> e kad doticni nema argumenata onda poteze iznova pricu kako sam mogao da se tako predstavljam.
<dragan99> Sad vidim skim imam posla , jos pride objavi javno na Mint forumu moju PP, sad moram da ga teram po sudu,malo jedna parnica sa odstetnim zahtevom :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-20
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Grafika na ubuntu 10.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-grafika-na-ubuntu-10-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Grafika na ATI 9803 tj. PALM čip AMD 6310 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-grafika-na-ubuntu-10-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Grafika na ATI 9803 tj. PALM čip AMD 6310 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-grafika-na-ati-9803-tj-palm-cip-amd-6310
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Иконица за Тор : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ikonica-za-tor
<hightech> Atlantic777, zaboravih
<hightech> pass i user za wiki
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Конверзија .swf у .gif : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-konverzija-swf-u-gif
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> neovlasceno koriscenje ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-neovlasceno-koriscenje-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] neovlasceno koriscenje ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-neovlasceno-koriscenje-ubuntu-12-04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] neovlasceno koriscenje ubuntu 12.04 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-neovlasceno-koriscenje-ubuntu-12-04
<stereo_advance> zdravo svima
<nikolja> dobar dan
<stereo_advance> dobar dan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> blank screen... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-blank-screen
<bogdan_smtx> ima li zivih? imam problem sa boot-ovanjem
<bogdan_smtx> bilo ko?
<Kmamuz> ?
<stereo_advance> jbg, ja moram da idem :D
<bogdan_smtx> kada butujem zatamni se ekran
<bogdan_smtx> cd citac je pokvaren, pa moram sa usb-om, a ne mogu da nadjem gde da ukucam nomodeset. Pocetnik sam
<Kmamuz> у живом режиму нађи отвори фајл (као root) /etc/default/grub, па у линији...
<bogdan_smtx> ma ne mogu da podignem live sistem uopste, prilikom boot-a mi se zatamni, ucita pozadinu i tu stane, ne reaguje.
<Kmamuz> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" између знака навода унеси nomodeset
<bogdan_smtx> na usb sam ga stavio sa unetebootin, i ne znam kako da upisem parametar?
<bogdan_smtx> to mi je problem, bar za sad
<Kmamuz> значи, ниси ни инсталирап систем?
<Kmamuz> инсталирао
<bogdan_smtx> ne
<bogdan_smtx> nisam
<bogdan_smtx> vrlo rado kada bih uspeo da ga butujem, a da se ekran ne zatamni i ne zamrzne
<vladap> dobijes li boot ekran da biras opcije prilikom starta
<bogdan_smtx> dobijem unetbootin boot menadzer
<vladap> imas li da ti pise negde da pritisne "e" za edit linije boot-a
<nikolja> ili da drži Shift dok butuje
<vladap> moze i to
<vladap> ako radi
<bogdan_smtx> za editovanje pise tab....pojavi mi linija kernela i na kraju dopisem nomodeset i sve po starom...
<vladap> sta pise na kraju linije
<bogdan_smtx> sve isto
<bogdan_smtx> cek proverim
<bogdan_smtx> "/casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splas --"
<bogdan_smtx> bez navodnika
<bogdan_smtx> iza -- sam dodao nomode set, dakle --nomodeset
<vladap> obrises "quit splash --" i napises "nomodeset"
<vladap> znaci "boot=casper nomodeset" (bez navodnika)
<bogdan_smtx> ok, aj probam, moram da se gasim
<bogdan_smtx_> evo me
<bogdan_smtx_> bar nesto je uspelo, sada pisem sa live-a, ali je sve dosta zatamljeno
<vladap> posvetli monitor ili neka ti neko ko zna desktop objasni kako se osvetljava slika
<bogdan_smtx_> imam laptop
<bogdan_smtx_> aha evo ga
<bogdan_smtx_> hvala
<vladap> probaj taster "Fn" i na numerici imas da podesis svetlo
<bogdan_smtx_> jesam, sada je ok
<bogdan_smtx_> kada ga instgaliram, kako da mi automatski prilikom podizanja ide nomodeset?
<vladap> u /etc/default/grub ispravi liniju u kojoj pise "quit splash" i upisi "nomodeset" sa navodnicima
<vladap> i uradis (mislim) update-grub
<bogdan_smtx_> to je to, hvala puno!
<alexxxxxa> Pozdrav svima!
<alexxxxxa> Zasto nece po defaultu da prihvati sifru kad se konektujem na wireless?
<alexxxxxa> ukapirao sam da je do securitija
<alexxxxxa> treba da je wpa ili wpa2, ali to nije po defaultu
<alexxxxxa> kako da podesim da uvek ta enkripcija bude po defaultu?
<alexxxxxa> ranije sam samo mogao u network connections da promenim encryption type
<alexxxxxa> sada ne mogu
<alexxxxxa> kad god promenim, ono se nova pojavi nova mreza
<alexxxxxa> na primer
<alexxxxxa> ako je dlink
<alexxxxxa> onda ce se pojaviti dlink1
<alexxxxxa> i ja tako mogu do sutra da podesavam
<alexxxxxa> i stalno se pojavi nova, trazeci lozinku
<alexxxxxa> a kad otkucam 8 karaktera lozinke, dugme je disabled jer ne moze da je prihvati
<alexxxxxa> molim za pomoc
<Atlantic777> alexxxxxa: hm, hajde kucaj u terminal: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Atlantic777> okači to na paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> onda daj link pa da vidimo kakva je tačno enkripcija postavljena na ruteru
<Atlantic777> a onda ćemo dalje :)
<alexxxxxa> na ruteru je WPA WPA2 personal
<alexxxxxa> proverio sam
<alexxxxxa> Security	 :  Auto (WPA or WPA2) - Personal
<alexxxxxa> preko ethernet kabla sam povezan direktno na ruter
<Atlantic777> ok, super, ali hajde okači ti to na paste
<Atlantic777> a onda, ja bih pobrisao sve te dlink konekcije iz network managera
<Atlantic777> pa lepo pustio da onda napravi novu kakva mu treba
<Atlantic777> taj problem se pojavio danas?
<alexxxxxa> samo sekund
<alexxxxxa> kacim log
<alexxxxxa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1217133/
<alexxxxxa> kupio sam ruter danas
<alexxxxxa> radi lepo
<alexxxxxa> i preko fona se konektovao
<alexxxxxa> i ovde ga vidi
<alexxxxxa> ali kazem, jedino ovde ne mogu da se konektujem
<alexxxxxa> jer je po defaultu WEP enkripcija namestena
<alexxxxxa> za sada i sam citao izgooglano, ali necu nista da cackam dok ne dobijem instrukcije
<Atlantic777> izvini, eto me nazad
<alexxxxxa> tu sam
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta si izgooglao?
<alexxxxxa> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu.html
<Atlantic777> to uputstvo je iz 2006. godine :)
<alexxxxxa> on vidi mrezu koja je zasticena WPA ili WPA2, nije u tome problem, vec sto mi ne dA da odaberem WPA ili WPA2 kad kucam lozinku, pa je ni ne prihvata
<alexxxxxa> znam
<Atlantic777> uhm, izabereš WPA/WPA2 PSK
<Atlantic777> upišeš lozinku i šta se dogodi?
<Atlantic777> nije ti omogućeno dugme za potvrdu lozinke?
<alexxxxxa> prvo, dugme za potvr. loz. nije omoguceno, a drugo, nemam da izaberem, to je problem
<alexxxxxa> kad bih imao da izaberem, odabrao bih
<alexxxxxa> gde da okacim screenshot?
<Atlantic777> gde hoćeš
<alexxxxxa> http://i49.tinypic.com/p0rwn.png
<alexxxxxa> mislio sam da ubuntu ima i za to paste :)
<alexxxxxa> btw, koristim 11.10
<Atlantic777> nema zvaničan, koliko znam
<alexxxxxa> i koristim xfce
<Atlantic777> dobro, a kada upišeš lozinku od 8+ karaktera?
<Atlantic777> da li se onda to dugme „odblokira“?
<alexxxxxa> od 8 nece
<alexxxxxa> samo sekund
<Atlantic777> a kada dodaš još par karaktera na kraj?
<Atlantic777> lupiš još nekoliko slova bez veze
<Atlantic777> da li se onda dugme odblokira?
<alexxxxxa> hoce na 5
<alexxxxxa> i na 13
<alexxxxxa> na sve ostalo je blokirano
<Atlantic777> erm, ok
<Atlantic777> u network manageru pobriši te mreže za svoj ruter
<alexxxxxa> sve obrisano
<Atlantic777> ok, da li vidi tu mrežu?
<alexxxxxa> vidi je
<Atlantic777> klikni kao da hoćeš da se konektuješ, uslikaj pa okači
<alexxxxxa> uslikao i okacio
<alexxxxxa> to je prethodna slika
<alexxxxxa> isto, nema odabira, i dugme je blokirano na sve, sem na 5 i 13
<Atlantic777> ček, ček, to znači da ti ne možeš da biraš tip enripcije kada on vidi mrežu?
<Atlantic777> hm, na unity tj. gnome network manageru tada može da se izabere
<alexxxxxa> to sve vreme i govorim
<alexxxxxa> da se samo ulogujem na gnome?
<alexxxxxa> hahahhaa
<Atlantic777> lol
<alexxxxxa> seriously?
<alexxxxxa> hahahahaaa
<alexxxxxa> ne verujem
<alexxxxxa> vec mi se ovo jednom desilo
<Atlantic777> ja bih tu spucao wicd
<alexxxxxa> ali sam tad mogao da odaberem
<alexxxxxa> haha
<Atlantic777> ma da, izbrisaćemo taj network manager i instalirati wicd
<Atlantic777> ti nemaš ništa protiv?
<alexxxxxa> nista protiv :)
<Atlantic777> ne mogu da se zezam s time
<Atlantic777> jedino, ako hoćeš još da probaš da edituješ tu mrežu
<Atlantic777> i onda se na tu editovanu konektuješ
<Atlantic777> ili, napraviš novu mrežu koja ima ssid kao ta tvoja mreža
<alexxxxxa> ma jok
<Atlantic777> i tamo pod security stavi onda wpa/wpa2 psk
<alexxxxxa> hocu da brisem i inst wicd
<alexxxxxa> ili da se ulogujem na gnome?
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> otvori synaptic
<Atlantic777> označi sve network-nešto pakete za brisanje i odmah tada označi i wicd da instaliraš
<Atlantic777> i onda apply
<Atlantic777> to ti je to ;)
<alexxxxxa> jos uvek imam ubuntu software center. Moze li to?
<Atlantic777> i ja koristim wicd
<Atlantic777> pa... bolje sa synaptic
<Atlantic777> ako ga nemaš, instaliraj ga
<alexxxxxa> u synapticu
<alexxxxxa> imam networking
<alexxxxxa> i tri takva
<alexxxxxa> a dva su: (multiverse) i (universe)
<alexxxxxa> samo je prvi bez zagrada
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Atlantic777> network-manager-nešto
<Atlantic777> i tražiš one pored kojih je zeleni kvadratić (oni koji su instalirani)
<alexxxxxa> imam network-manager-pptp
<alexxxxxa> imam network-manager-pptp-gnome
<alexxxxxa> imam network-manager-dev
<alexxxxxa> imam network-manager-gnome
<alexxxxxa> i network-manager
<alexxxxxa> sve da obrisem?
<Atlantic777> to je sve instalirano?
<alexxxxxa> yeees
<Atlantic777> ma da, briši sve
<Atlantic777> i ne zaboravi da označiš wicd da instalira
<Atlantic777> odmah zajedno
<alexxxxxa> e sad, mark for removal ili for total removal?
<alexxxxxa> sorry, complete removal, nije total
<alexxxxxa> pogresio sam. Od svih nabrojanih, nemam instalirano network-manager-dev
<alexxxxxa> ali svejedno
<alexxxxxa> wicd nije u ponudi
<alexxxxxa> vec samo nova-network
<alexxxxxa> i network-manager-dev
<alexxxxxa> Atlantic777, jesi  li u guzvi?
<Atlantic777> alexxxxxa: pa jesam. :P
<Atlantic777> nemoguće da nema wicd
<Atlantic777> sekund
<Atlantic777> samo wicd traži
<Atlantic777> ne network nešto
<alexxxxxa> kupao sam i samo wicd
<alexxxxxa> nema
<Atlantic777> wicd-gtk
<Atlantic777> ma mora da ima :D
<Atlantic777> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wicd&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<Atlantic777> jel ti ukljuen universe repo?
<Atlantic777> vidi gore u nekom od menija imaš sources
<Atlantic777> pa imaš da uključiš i universe
<alexxxxxa> morao sam da idem na drugi search iz menija
<alexxxxxa> jer je onaj na GUI-u ustvari quick search
<alexxxxxa> sada se instalira wicd
<Atlantic777> super
<Atlantic777> probaj sa time, trebalo bi da radi
<Atlantic777> a ja idem da odmorim :D
<alexxxxxa> kako da koristim, tj. otvorim taj wicd?
<Atlantic777> snaći ćeš se ;)
<alexxxxxa> ali nisam jos obrisao one network-managere
<alexxxxxa> sad cu
<alexxxxxa> ako mozes biti na vezi samo minut ipo
<alexxxxxa> ok
<alexxxxxa> sad gore desno
<alexxxxxa> nemam internet ikonicu
<alexxxxxa> hahah
<Atlantic777> instalirao si wicd-gtk?
<alexxxxxa> mislim da je i to instalirano sa wicd
<alexxxxxa> i python
<alexxxxxa> ok, nasao sam rucno wicd-gtk
<alexxxxxa> samo jos da podesim
<alexxxxxa> uspeo sam, hvala Bogu
<alexxxxxa> i hvala atlantic777
<alexxxxxa> samo, kako da ga turim gore desno?
<alexxxxxa> na bar?
<alexxxxxa> znam da smaram.....
<Atlantic777> pa... kada pokreneš wicd-gtk trebalo bi da ode gore u systray
<alexxxxxa> nije otisao
<alexxxxxa> je li ima to veze s tim sto koristim desktop od xubuntua? tj, xfce?
<Atlantic777> mislim da ne
<alexxxxxa> svejedno, nema ga gore desno
<alexxxxxa> sredio sam ga kao panta pitu :D
<alexxxxxa> izbrisao mu svaki trag :D
<Atlantic777> ček da izgooglam nešto
<alexxxxxa> ok
<Atlantic777> pokreni ovo u terminalu:
<Atlantic777> cd ~/.wicd
<Atlantic777> touch USE_NOTIFICATIONS
<alexxxxxa> jesam
<Atlantic777> i recimo, još restartuješ komp
<alexxxxxa> haha
<alexxxxxa> ok
<alexxxxxa> vidimo se za 2 minuta
<Atlantic777> kk
<Atlantic777> biću tu negde
<alexxxxxa> ma, dolazim u Vojvodinu ako mi ne dodje ikonica na mesto :D
<Atlantic777> može, ja uvek raspoložen za neko pivo :)
<alexxxxa> evo mene
<alexxxxa> za malo srcku da dobijem
<alexxxxa> konektuje me na wireless
<alexxxxa> ali me momentalno odbaci
<alexxxxa> ja lepo ubacim kabal
<alexxxxa> pa ga odmah i izbacim
<alexxxxa> i onda je wireless hteo
<alexxxxa> i evo me sad na wifi-u
<alexxxxa> nego
<alexxxxa> touch znaci stvoriti negde fajl, je li?
<bitlord> ako ne postoji da, a ako postoji updateovace access i modification time (valjda oba default (man touch))
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pomešani ethernet interfejsi - kako odabrati pravi? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pomesani-ethernet-interfejsi-kako-odabrati-pravi
<maharaja_> Pozdrav svima. Na forumu sam pitao u vezi povezivanja Windows 7 i Kubuntu preko VPN, tako da Kubuntu bude server. Rekose mi da pitam ovde. U sustini sam shvatio, pa samo da pitam da li ssh server treba da podesavam nakon instalacije ili da ga ostavim na default? Da li treba uvek da se pokrene kada se pokrene kubuntu? Hvala!
<maharaja_> Ovo je link do topica: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-vpn-kubuntu-i-windows-7
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> tv kartica i kubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tv-kartica-i-kubuntu
<Atlantic777> maharaja_: dovoljno je da ga instaliraš, biće podešen.
<Atlantic777> maharaja_: samo meni nije najjasnije šta hoćeš da napraviš. Meni to više liči na proxy nego na VPN.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Xubuntu iskljucivanje monitora : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-iskljucivanje-monitora
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Xubuntu iskljucivanje monitora : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-iskljucivanje-monitora
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Xubuntu iskljucivanje monitora : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-xubuntu-iskljucivanje-monitora
<Alexa> Zasto ovo na 10 minuta objavljuje vesti?
<Atlantic777> ne objavljuje na 10 min već kad se dogodi nešto na forumu
<Atlantic777> recimo, sada je promenjen naslov teme
<Atlantic777> Alexa: radi li wicd?
<Alexa> radi, radi
<Alexa> doduse, ima nesto drugo sto ne radi
<Atlantic777> cool
<Alexa> napravio sam nalog jos jedan, sa standard dozvolama
<Alexa> po mom noob misljenju, cini mi se da se ne razlikuje od guest naloga
<Alexa> obrisao nalog, ali je ostao kao prikaz pri loginu
<Alexa> kako da ga se resim?
<Alexa> Atlantic777, je l' imas vremena?
<Atlantic777> nemam
<Alexa> ok, pozdrav, googlacu :)
<Alexa> google, stari drug
<AleXa> Laku noc!
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-21
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> acer aspire one : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-acer-aspire-one
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> YOUTUBE to mp3 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-youtube-to-mp3
<Guest75775> pola sata se mucim da povratim lozinku
<Guest75775> juce sam registrovao nick na ircu
<Guest75775> i sada ne mogu da se setim lozinke
<Guest75775> sendpass ne radi
<Mario021> si dao dobar mail?
<Guest75775> sorry, mislio sam da moze samo nick
<Guest75775> cek
<Mario021> ma mislim
<Guest75775> nece
<Mario021> kad si se registrovao
<Guest75775> dobar je mail
<Guest75775> You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<Guest75775> sendpass nick mail
<Guest75775> ali ne moze
<Mario021> hm
<Mario021> idi na #freenode
<Mario021> pa njih pitaj
<Alexa> izgleda da samo oni to mogu
<Alexa> da urade
<Alexa> Mario021, posto vidim da si tu, koliko se razumes u racunare?
<Alexa> Imam problem s wirelessom
<Alexa> juce kupio ruter
<Alexa> mislim da je problem u stvari s mojim krsom od lap topa
<Alexa> i ne znam da li treba da ostanem na ubuntu, ili da instaliram neki laksi linuxov derivat
<Mario021> haaa
<Alexa> kao puppy
<Mario021> evo i ja kuburim sa wifi
<Mario021> pa ne znam
<Mario021> ako dobro radi ubuntu ostavi njega
<Mario021> ja sam koristio Wicd za wireless
<Alexa> i ja koristim wicd
<Alexa> nego
<Alexa> radi dobro ubuntu
<Alexa> a skype mi secka nenormalno
<Alexa> a na metar ipo sam od rutera
<Mario021> to je do kompa vec
<Mario021> koja je konfiguracija?
<Alexa> a sa drugim laptoppom (masinom) mogu i na peti sprat
<Alexa> ne pitaj, fujitsu siemens amilo la1703
<Mario021> onda je do laptopa
<Alexa> jos malo pa groblje
<Alexa> jbg, nemam za bolje
<boris_c> kakav ti je signal na laptopu?
<boris_c> ako je loš a pored rutera si
<boris_c> moguće je da je otkačena antena na wifi kartici u laptopu
<Alexa> PISE 75%
<Alexa> da otvorim lap top?
<boris_c> ako si metar od access pointa, treba da bude bar 90% kako god da računa signal
<boris_c> imao sam jednom taj problem, otkačila se bila antena sa wifi kartice
<Alexa> ma, s drugim laptopom je sve u redu i kad je vrlo daleko
<Alexa> i imam jos jedan problem: ne mogu da podesim da se zvuk cuje samo sa slusalica kad su ukljucene
<Alexa> vec se cuje i na zvucnike leptopa i na slusalice
<Mario021> eh to je poznat problem
<Mario021> jesi potrazio na forumu
<Mario021> ?
<Mario021> bilo je tema
<Alexa> sad cu
<Alexa> otvorio sam par taba, sad cu da iscitam
<Alexa> idem da restartujem leptop
<Alexa> javljam sta je bilo za zvuk
<alexa> drustvo, sad nemam gore desno ikonicu za zvuk
<alexa> http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/
<alexa> to je resenje mog problema sa slusalicama
<alexa> Atlantic777: kako da postavim ikonicu sa zvukom u systray?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> youtube to mp3 (mp4) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-youtube-to-mp3-mp4
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] youtube to mp3 (mp4) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-youtube-to-mp3-mp4
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> instalacija sa cd-a problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-instalacija-sa-cd-a-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Marlin file manager : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-marlin-file-manager
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Racunarske mreze : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-racunarske-mreze
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-22
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu i intex usb tv card : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-i-intex-usb-tv-card
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu i intex usb tv card : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-i-intex-usb-tv-card
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> keylogger : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-keylogger
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> hide taskbar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hide-taskbar
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ubuntu-rs youtube kanal : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-rs-youtube-kanal
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kablovski internet i linux : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kablovski-internet-i-linux--16324
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kablovski internet i linux : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kablovski-internet-i-linux--16325
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Može vaša preporuka? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-moze-vasa-preporuka
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> genius pixart imaging webcam ne radi!!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-genius-pixart-imaging-webcam-ne-radi
#ubuntu-rs 2012-09-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako sa spakujem ono što želim po mojoj volji? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-sa-spakujem-ono-sto-zelim-po-mojoj-volji
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-16
<dragan99> :D http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/13/0916/h_1379361028_5154579_cc7eb5559d.png
<profiler1982> kostic jel mislis da je ono pametno za android
<Kostic> profiler1982: шта тачно?
<profiler1982> da formatiram veci deo kartice u ext3 ili 2
<profiler1982> bolje i slike uctava
<profiler1982> imam mnogo foldera sa po 10tak slika u svakom
<Kostic> Који телефон користиш?
<profiler1982> galaxy fit
<profiler1982> posle 3 dana koriscenja mu napunio internu memoriju
<Kostic> чек
<Kostic> нашао сам нешто на Икс-ДА форумима
<Kostic> само да погледам.
<profiler1982> prelistao sam sve vezano za njega
<Kostic> profiler1982: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37978999
<Kostic> погледај па одлучи.
<Kostic> На теби је то. :)
<Kostic> Ионако можеш увек да купиш нову СД картицу. :D
<profiler1982> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1260
<profiler1982> tu ima sve o mom
<profiler1982> znam nego savetuju malu ext3
<profiler1982> mislim da je samo zbog windowsa to. tj uglavnom
<Kostic> Брате
<Kostic> најбоље тестирај
<Kostic> стави екст4
<Kostic> и види како се понаша
<profiler1982> stavio ext3 i fat pola-pola
<Kostic> Друго, постоји управљач за Виндоус којим можеш да монтираш екст системе датотека
<Kostic> чек
<profiler1982> tako je
<profiler1982> cm10 ima za njega sa jb
<Kostic> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<profiler1982> morao sam nesto u rom nesto na sd karticu ne bi li tel bio funkcionalan. ovo je haos
<Kostic> пробај тај управљач
<Kostic> оно
<Kostic> можеш да направиш малу ФАТ партицију где би држао сам тај управљач
<Kostic> ако ти икада буде било потребно да приступиш екст4 делу картице. :)
<profiler1982> to i hocu
<Kostic> Колико унутрашње меморије имаш на телефону?
<profiler1982> dobio sam ovo na poklon. nov tel. 256mb
<Kostic> Ја на Пику имам 2 ГБ-та а на спољној 8 тако да не бринем. :)
<profiler1982> malo
<profiler1982> a rom mu oko 300
<profiler1982> imao sam u rom da stavm 100mb
<Kostic> Али гледам да ступим у контакт са овим Шпанцем па да скрчкамо нови РОМ за Пика који би био заснован на Андроиду 4.2
<profiler1982> i update mu ugradio sve
<Kostic> Што толико велики РОМ?
<profiler1982> toliki mu je sad
<Kostic> За мој телефон Фајерфокс ОС РОМ је ~103 МБ а Андроид РОМ је ~134 мегабајта.
<profiler1982> morao jer sam neke app pretvarao u systemske
<profiler1982> tipa playstore
<Kostic> А за Иксперију је Андроид 2.3.7 РОМ био 79 мегабајта
<profiler1982> a imas mesta u tel za rom koliko?
<Kostic> са свим Гугловим системским програмима
<Kostic> Унутрашња меморија Гиксфон Пик телефона је 2 Гигабајта.
<profiler1982> ja sam nagurao i adw launcher. bolje radi od samsungovog
<profiler1982> i brate
<profiler1982> ti mozes da se igras
<Kostic> А на Иксперији са АДВ покретачом и осталим је био 79 мегабајта... Лик је знао да направи РОМ. :)
<profiler1982> ja sad imam 50mb slobodno i to je mnogo
<profiler1982> i ti ga koristi?
<profiler1982> koristis?
<Kostic> Изгубио сам Иксперију.
<Kostic> Одавно.
<profiler1982> e sad, moze da se prati
<Kostic> Задовољан сам са овим Гиксфоном.
<Kostic> Добио сам га за џабе од Теленора.
<profiler1982> i da ga stavis da zvoni koliko hoces
<profiler1982> to za ff
<Kostic> А ради осим Фајерфокс ОС-а на њему и Андроид.
<Kostic> Да.
<Kostic> Али, као што рекох сада терам Андроид 4.0.4 на њему.
<Kostic> :)
<profiler1982> e za ovaj moj fit ima dosta njih u indiji rade svasta
<Kostic> Па...
<Kostic> Немој да стављаш непроверене РОМ-ове. :)
<profiler1982> firefox ako bude bio odmah ide
<profiler1982> ne kakvi to
<profiler1982> samo xda i to 3 puta merim
<Kostic> Фајерфокс ОС је доста слаб што се тиче програма
<Kostic> јесте добра замисао али...
<profiler1982> znam to
<profiler1982> jolla je dobra
<Kostic> Андроид много боље и брже ради.
<profiler1982> sabljarka
<Kostic> Ваљда зато што је Јава а не ХТМЛ5.
<Kostic> Могу да замислим како би Убунту Тач радио
<profiler1982> kazu da je pola aplikacija slike
<profiler1982> kao mockup
<Kostic> јер се Убунту Тач програми претварају у Це++ ако се добро сећам.
<Kostic> Да.
<Kostic> Заправо
<Kostic> то је било пре
<Kostic> пратим их на Гугл плусу и доста су урадили...
<Kostic> Задовољан сам Андроидом.
<Kostic> Оно што чекам је Вејленд
<profiler1982> dobar je samo ima opasan problem sa kesom
<profiler1982> mora root
<profiler1982> isto kao na ubuntu da nemas root . zamisli
<Kostic> И волео бих када би се ови из Елементарија пребацили на Дебијан као базу и када би кренули за следећи Елементари да користе Гном 3.10 уместо Гнома 3.8.
<profiler1982> elementary je najjaci os i bice tek
<Kostic> Па слушај, фабрички Андроид има рут.
<Kostic> То је до произвођача а не до Андроида.
<profiler1982> ima nego proizvodjjac
<Kostic> АОСП увек има емулатор терминала и рут приступ.
<profiler1982> cudi me za nexus e
<profiler1982> da nemaju root
<profiler1982> ima ali ograniceno samo da su rootovani. pazi telefoni sa gingerbraed imaju jos u nasim mrezama
<Kostic> Одох да гледам последњу епизоду Linux Action Show-a па на спавање. Ћао. :)
<profiler1982> na postpaid
<profiler1982> ajd
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-17
<shimmy> ima li koga ovde?
<shimmy> imam problema da pristupim forumu
<shimmy> treba mi neko od admina
<dragan99> kako su ljudi povodljivi, evo po nalogu gazda OSS taje postuje: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-rici-ne-preporucuje-ubuntu-kaze-spyware?pid=225881#pid225881
<dragan99> evo @taja daje nalog: http://forum.opensource-srbija.org/topic/2056-richard-stallman-i-slobodan-softver/page-6#entry34064
<dragan99> [19:36:21] <dragan99> kako su ljudi povodljivi, evo po nalogu gazda OSS taje postuje: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-rici-ne-preporucuje-ubuntu-kaze-spyware?pid=225881#pid225881
<dragan99> [19:36:37] zerun0 [~zerun0@79-101-76-130.dynamic.isp.telekom.rs] has joined #ubuntu-rs
<dragan99> [19:39:35] <dragan99> evo @taja daje nalog: http://forum.opensource-srbija.org/topic/2056-richard-stallman-i-slobodan-softver/page-6#entry34064
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-18
<Kostic> Надоградња форума прошла лоше?
<milke> tako izgleda...
<olujicz> hm
<olujicz> radili su nadogradnju?
<brok> zdravo ekipo
<brok> dobra vest za nas Linere
<brok> http://pcpress.rs/ibm-milijardu-dolara-za-promovisanje-linuxa/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+pcpressinfo+%28PC+Press+INFO%29
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-19
<milos_> cao
<Aca_floss> Здраво свима.
<Aca_floss> Треба ми помоћ у вези једне скрипте у bash-у.
<Aca_floss> Да ли неко може да ми помогне?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-20
<Kalandor> pozdrav svima
<Kalandor> potpuno sam nov i iamm problem
<Kalandor> dali me neko razume od vas?
<Kalandor> imam*
<Kalandor> uglavnom
<Kalandor> kada udjem u podesavanja za misa, i smanjim mu brzinu, nista se ne desava
<Kalandor> sta treba da kliknem da bi mi se nova podesavanja primenila?
<milke> trebalo bi da se primene čim ih promeniš... koje okruženje, koji miš?
<Kalandor> mis je logitechov
<Kalandor> model: Logitech G600
<Kalandor> ali nema veze sad za to, imam drugi problem
<Kalandor> ne znam kako da instaliram nesto sto se ne nalazi u softerskom centru
<Kalandor> a takodje je za linux
<Kalandor> raspakovao sam, ali nemam pojma sta dalje
<Atlantic777> a šta je to nešto?
<Atlantic777> u kojem formatu? tar.gz, deb?
<Kalandor> to je
<Kalandor> firestorm veiwer
<Kalandor> sad cu da vidim koji je format
<Kalandor> ne znam koji je format, ali evo linka od stranice, pise da je za linux
<Kalandor> http://www.firestormviewer.org/downloads/
<Kalandor> format je tar.bz2
<Atlantic777> Kalandor: raspakuješ to
<Atlantic777> Kalandor: i unutra imaš gomilicu nekih fajlova
<Kalandor> da, tako je
<Atlantic777> ima li i configure skripta?
<Atlantic777> fajl koji se zove configure
<Kalandor> sad cu da vidim, izbrisao sam bio sve
<Kalandor> sad cu ponovo da ga raspakujem
<Kalandor> nema
<Kalandor> nema nijedan fajl koji se zove configure
<Kalandor> da se mozda ne nalazi u nekom od ovih foldera?
<Atlantic777> hajde poteraj terminal
<Atlantic777> pa uđi u taj folder gde si to raspakovao
<Atlantic777> i daj mi spisak Å¡ta sve ima (komanda ls)
<Atlantic777> kopiraj na paste.lugons.org ili gde god već hoćeš
<Kalandor> jel moze samo da mi objasnis sta je to terminal? :D
<TildaTurn> ladno sam znao :D
<Kalandor> tek sam ga instalirao, pre sat vremena, tako da nista ne znam
<Kalandor> hahahaha
<Kalandor> ali evo,  mogu ovde rucno da ti kopiram
<Kalandor> jedan po jedan
<Kalandor> nema ih mnogo 13
<Kalandor> evo sad kopiram
<Kalandor> featuretable_linux.txt
<Kalandor> firestorm
<Kalandor> FIRESTORM_DESKTOPINSTALL.txt
<Atlantic777> au mićo...
<Atlantic777> TildaTurn: možeš da pomogneš?
<Kalandor> gpu_table.txt
<Atlantic777> ja radim nešto
<TildaTurn> Atlantic777, nema tu pomoci
<Atlantic777> ako imaš vremena...
<Kalandor> hahaha
<Atlantic777> pa da objasniš čoveku, vidiš da je nov :)
<Kalandor> onda da se ne trudim dzabe i da kopiram :D
<Atlantic777> pritisni ctrl + alt + t
<Kalandor> jesam
<Kalandor> dalje?
<Atlantic777> gde si raspakovao to?
<Kalandor> u preuzimanja
<Atlantic777> da li ti je sistem na srpskom?
<Kalandor> jeste
<Atlantic777> cd ~/Преузимања/
<Atlantic777> jel baš u preuzimanja ili je u nekom drugom podfolderu?
<Kalandor> bas preuzimanja
<Atlantic777> dobro, opali tu taj ls
<Atlantic777> i kopiraj sve (selektuješ pa ctrl + shift + c)
<Atlantic777> i kopiraj ga na paste.lugons.org pa mi daj link ovde kad okačiš
<Kalandor> jaoooo, ne moze da se kopira a nemam slova na cirilici
<milke> :D
<Kalandor> ustvari moze
<Kalandor> cek
<Kalandor> :)
<Kalandor> uradio sam to ali mi nista nije jasno
<Kalandor> cek samo da vidimo jesam li kako treba
<Kalandor> dakle
<Kalandor> otvorio sam terminal
<Kalandor> ukucao to sto si mi rekao
<Atlantic777> pojavio se spisak svih fajlova i taj spisak mi kopiraj
<Kalandor> zatim otvorio prozor gde mi se to nalazi, selektovao sve i kopirao u terminal
<Kalandor> jel tako?
<Atlantic777> kopiraj taj tekst iz terminala koji se pojavio :(
<Kalandor> aha
<Kalandor> ok
<Kalandor> otisao sam na ovaj sajt sto si mi dao, ali nemam pojma gde sad treba da kopiram :D
<Kalandor> jao poludecu
<milke> hehe
<milke> samo pastuj tamo
<milke> i klik na Paste
<milke> kad ti se otvori sledeća stranica na sajtu, copy/paste link ovde
<Kalandor> ok
<Kalandor> evo
<Kalandor> https://paste.lugons.org/show/KRrXav4RN7yirC0CD3lS/
<milke> ok, nije dobro
<milke> idi opet na terminal
<Kalandor> kako?
<Atlantic777> Kalandor: pa jesi li pokrenuo ls?
<Atlantic777> milke: kako ti stojiš sa vremenom?
<milke> trenutno nema posla, preuzeću :D
<Atlantic777> tnx
<Kalandor> hehehe
<milke> Kalandor
<milke> iskucaj clear u terminalu
<milke> i enter naravno
<Kalandor> tu sam :)
<Kalandor> evo
<milke> to bi trebalo da ti je očistilo ekran
<Kalandor> jeste
<milke> e sad, kucni "pwd"
<Kalandor> ocistilo je
<milke> bez navodnika
<Kalandor> ok
<milke> to će ti pokazati u kojoj si trenutno fascikli
<Kalandor> tako je
<milke> jesi li u Преузимања?
<Kalandor> pise da sam u fascikli preuzimanje
<Kalandor> jesam
<milke> sjajno
<milke> sad kucni "ls" bez navodnika
<milke> i enter
<Kalandor> ukucao
<milke> koliko je linija izbacilo? :)  Ako je mnogo, idi na onaj paste.lugons.org  i tamo pastuj pa nakači link ovde
<Kalandor> nije, samo dve je
<milke> obe su phoenix?
<Kalandor> tako je
<milke> ok, jedno je arhiva koju si skinuo, drugo je ono Å¡to si raspakovao, fascikla
<Kalandor> da
<milke> sad ćemo da uđemo u tu fasciklu, koristi komandu "cd" ime_fascikle
<milke> znači  kucni:  cd Phoenix_Firestorm-Release_i686_4.4.2.34167
<Kalandor> ok
<milke> sad bi trebalo da si u fascikli gde je gomila onih fajlova...
<milke> e sad, imaš tu upustvo u fajlu README-linux.txt
<milke> obično sa arhivom dođe ili README ili INSTALL kao upustva, i njih kad pogledaš sve će ti biti jasno :)
<milke> uglavnom, tamo piše da se taj Phoenix ne instalira, možeš da ga pokreneš odatle direktno
<Kalandor> aha
<milke> ukucaj sledeće
<milke>  ./firestorm
<milke> trebalo bi da se pokrenulo :)
<Kalandor> jesam
<Kalandor> ukucao sam
<Kalandor> u terminal da ukucam?
<milke> dap, i samo enter posle toga
<Kalandor> ne pokrece se nista
<Kalandor> izbaciva mi ERROR
<Kalandor> ali ok, hvala na pomoci, sad cu da procitam ta uputstva
<Kalandor> za koja si rekao
<milke> koji eror, daj ispis cele linije
<Kalandor> evo
<Kalandor> ovde ili tamo?
<Kalandor> na onom sajtu
<Kalandor> jer ima malo previse
<milke> daj tamo bolje
<Kalandor> evo
<Kalandor> https://paste.lugons.org/show/mx2X0SeSYhuIWNytqkAE/
<milke> vidiš, u samom outputu o grešci ti kaže i zašto je greška nastala i kako da je ispraviš :)
<milke> to je app za 32-bitnu arhitekturu, a tebi je 64b sistem, pa ti trebaju neki compatibility paketi
<milke> trebaš da ih instaliraš, dali su i komandu i sve :)
<milke> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-sdl
<milke> to pokreneš u terminalu i skinuće ti i instalirati te pakete
<milke> sudo - kaže sistemu da uradi nešto kao root korisnik, tj. kao administrator...   apt-get je program za instalaciju iz terminala, a argument install kaže apt-getu da instalira pakete koji su posle navedeni :D
<milke> -.-
<Kalandor> evo mene
<Kalandor> nestao mi bio internet
<milke> šta si zadnje pročitao? :)
<Kalandor> zadnje sam ti poslao link za ERROR sto mi je izbacilo
<milke> i onda sam se ja raspisao...
<Kalandor> jaoooo
<milke> [13:42] <milke> vidiš, u samom outputu o grešci ti kaže i zašto je greška nastala i kako da je ispraviš :)
<milke> [13:43] <milke> to je app za 32-bitnu arhitekturu, a tebi je 64b sistem, pa ti trebaju neki compatibility paketi
<milke> [13:43] <milke> trebaš da ih instaliraš, dali su i komandu i sve :)
<milke> [13:43] <milke> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-sdl
<milke> [13:44] <milke> to pokreneš u terminalu i skinuće ti i instalirati te pakete
<Kalandor> koji maler
<milke> [13:45] <milke> sudo - kaže sistemu da uradi nešto kao root korisnik, tj. kao administrator...   apt-get je program za instalaciju iz terminala, a argument install kaže apt-getu da instalira pakete koji su posle navedeni :D
<milke> eto ti, pročitaj i odradi to :D
<Kalandor> ok :D
<milke> ja odoh do maxija, brb 5 min :D
<Kalandor> izbacilo mi sada ovo
<Kalandor> E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-kde
<milke> hm, možda to i neće trebati :)
<Kalandor> kako mislis?
<milke> pa to je valjda za KDE okruženje, bar bih po imenu rekao
<milke> je li instaliralo ostalo ili je samo izbacilo tu grešku?
<Kalandor> get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-sdl Читам спискове пакета... Урађено Правим дрво међузависности         Читам информацију стања... Урађено Note, selecting 'ia32-libs' instead of 'ia32-libs-gtk' Note, selecting 'ia32-libs' instead of 'ia32-libs-sdl' E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-kde
<Kalandor> to je sve sto je izbacilo
<milke> kucni samo ovo
<milke> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Kalandor> Читам спискове пакета... Урађено Правим дрво међузависности         Читам информацију стања... Урађено Не могу да инсталирам неке пакете. Ово може значити да сте захтевали немогућу ситуацију или да користите нестабилну дистрибуцију где некÐ
<Kalandor> izgleda da ne moze?
<milke> sad sam proverio kod sebe, i ja imam 64bit sistem i nemam ia32-libs, pa ipak radi...
<milke> koji sistem koristiš uopšte? :)
<Kalandor> ubuntu 13.04
<Kalandor> 64-bita
<Kalandor> ma kod mene nikad nista nece da radi kako treba
<Kalandor> :D
<Kalandor> da probam da restartujem komp pa onda?
<milke> neće to da pomogne verovatno...
<milke> a jesi instalirao grafičke drajvere?
<milke> pošto su neophodni
<Kalandor> nisam nista instalirao
<Kostic> Kalandor, да ли си ставио да сервер буде у Србији или да сервер буде главни?
<Kalandor> nemam pojma
<Kalandor> pitalo me je nesto i ja sam stavio Srbiju
<Kostic> Полетник па унеси Software Sources
<Kalandor> ali nisam instalirao drajvere za graficku
<Kostic> нађи ставку Сервер и стави да буде прво на главни.
<Kalandor> mozda je to upitanju
<Kostic> Мало вероватно.
<Kostic> Прво стави да сервер буде главни да би имао чисте ризнице.
<milke> hajde prvo odradi to što Kostić kaže, posle ćemo drajver :D
<Kostic> Туце проблема сам имао са нашим сервером.
<milke> da, svi imaju... ne znam što uopšte postoji :)
<Kalandor> a gde se trazi stavka Server? :D
<Atlantic777> u softverskom centru
<Kostic> Kalandor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SoftwareSources-UbuntuSoftware.png
<Kostic> Download from: Main server
<Kostic> тј. Главни сервер
<Kostic> Када подесиш да буде главни сервер
<Kalandor> kucam Glavni Server u pretragu?
<Kostic> Не. Куцај „Software Sources“
<Kalandor> jesam, i izbacilo mi je vise njih, koji da instaliram?
<Kostic> I beg your pardon_
<Kostic> Не инсталираш ништа.
<Kalandor> ja sam sad u Softverskom centru, kako sada da podesim to da mi bude glavni server?
<Atlantic777> u nekom od menija imaš
<Atlantic777> poslednja stavka u drugom meniju
<Atlantic777> nemam pojma kako se zove
<Kostic> Као што би то радио и на Виндоусу. Кликнеш где пише „сервер за Србија“ и стави Главни сервер.
<Kostic> Погледај слику коју сам ти дао.
<Kostic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SoftwareSources-UbuntuSoftware.png
<Kalandor> gledam je, samo ne znam kako da otvorim taj meni
<Kalandor> cek, samo malo
<Kalandor> pronasao sam
<milke> :D
<Kalandor> i kod mene nije bilo u softverskom centru
<Kalandor> nego u
<Kalandor> Software & Updates
<Kalandor> :D
<Kalandor> ali stavio sam sad da bude Glavni server
<milke> sad ideš u terminalu:  sudo apt-get update
<Kalandor> umesto Srbija\
<Kalandor> ok
<Kalandor> evo, updejtuje
<milke> to sad samo ažurira listu paketa koji postoje na serveru
<milke> kad to završi, odradi sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kalandor> ok
<milke> to će ažurirati pakete na tvom računaru, tj. apdejtovaće se aplikacije, kako gd :D
<Kalandor> odlicno :)
<Kalandor> izgleda da je gotovo
<Kalandor> 100% [Waiting for headers]
<Kalandor> sada kucam sudo apt-get upgrade?
<milke> nije gotovo ako stoji waiting :)
<milke> mora da ti izađe onaj tvoj prompt
<Kalandor> aha da, vidim sad da nije, krenulo je dalje :)
<milke> korisničko_ime@ime_mašine $
<Kalandor> e sad jeste
<milke> sad onaj upgrade :)
<Kalandor> ide :)
<milke> dok se to čeka, koju grafičku karticu imaš? :)
<Kalandor> imam
<Kalandor> samo malo
<Kalandor> da vidim
<Kalandor> :)
<Kalandor> GeForce GTX 460
<Kalandor> ovo je upravo zavrsilo
<Kalandor> sta sada?
<milke> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<milke> Method 1 te zanima
<milke> pronađi tu aplikaciju za Aditional drivers i izaberi drajver koji ćeš koristiti
<Kalandor> a koju opciju od ovih da izaberem, jer isto ovu kao na slici, sa zavrsnim brojem 313-updates?
<milke> pa da, mislim da će to biti ok, na slici je 313 najnovija verzija
<Kalandor> skida
<Kalandor> gotovo
<Kalandor> sta sada?
<milke> sad probaj ono :)
<Kalandor> da pokrenem program?
<milke> dap
<Kalandor> sta bese treba da kucam :D
<milke> trebaš da budeš u njegovoj fascikli (Phoenix_Firestorm-Release... itd)
<Kalandor> ./firestorm
<milke> i tamo ./firestorm
<Kalandor> ok
<Kalandor> opet mi izbacilo onaj error
<Kalandor> i ja sam onda otkucao onu komandu
<Kalandor> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk ia32-libs-kde ia32-libs-sdl
<Kalandor> i izbacilo mi opet ovo
<Kalandor> Читам спискове пакета... Урађено Правим дрво међузависности         Читам информацију стања... Урађено Note, selecting 'ia32-libs' instead of 'ia32-libs-gtk' Note, selecting 'ia32-libs' instead of 'ia32-libs-sdl' E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-kde
<milke> kusaj samo:   sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Kalandor> ok
<Kalandor> evo instalira
<Kalandor> milke
<nikolam> ima neko ideju kako gledati preko interneta domace TV kanale?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-21
<uManiack> pozdrav
<uManiack> da li mozda postoji program slican wmp, za linux?
 * dragan99 imas VLC, SMplayer sasvim dovoljno za sve zivo
<dragan99> http://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor.php
<dragan99> Free Master PDF Editor for Linux
<profiler1982> koristi li neko chrome unstabile?
<profiler1982> http://www.nadlanu.com/ostalo/adresar/barovi/Cafebar--Mint.d-10076.160.html
<profiler1982> lep klub nema sta....
<stereo_advance> sve je to ok, lepo izgleda ali
<stereo_advance> Organizuju sve vrste event-ova
<stereo_advance> Cafe&bar
<stereo_advance> ili ja grešim ili su ovi sa nadlanu.com nepismeni
<stereo_advance> pre svega Å¡ta su eventovi
<stereo_advance> zar ne postoji neka naša reč
<stereo_advance> zar nije caffe&bar
<stereo_advance> ma...
<dbm> stereo_advance: +1
#ubuntu-rs 2013-09-22
 * dragan99 komentar-upozorenej na temu chromium browsera
 * dragan99 svi ga hvale po brzini ali ima gadnu manu oce da upise nesto tamo gde ne sme
 * dragan99 setovovao sam mu proxy a on lepo pozove u KDE sistemsko setovanje za proxy na nivou celog sistema i to zalepi tamo
 * dragan99 uzas, napravi haos, apper javlja gresku plasmodi nemaju vezu sa netom, dovlacenje tema, podloga itd nista ne radi
 * dragan99 kad se pokusa dovlacenej npr. novih tema on javi da ne moze da kontakrira http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml
 * dragan99 sad se pitam ko je kontrolisao source od tog programa?
 * dragan99 eto primera kako se lako uvali koska
<vladap> dragan99: pises upoterbljavajuci "/me"
<vladap> dragan99: pises *upotrebljavajuci "/me"
<dragan99> znam
<vladap> izvini ako je namerno
<vladap> mislim ako namerno tako pises
<dragan99> namerno da bi bilo istaknuto da ljudima upadne u oci
<vladap> kod mene obrnuto jedva sam primetio
<dragan99> i da ne stavljaju taj program na masinu, ko zna sta tu jos ima, nije to dzabe kao grana gogletovog chorme programa
<dragan99> vladap: meni izlazi u drugoj boji, inace sve ostalo je sivo-crna slova sem kad nekog licno oslovis
<vladap> chromium koristim na 10.04 ali bez proxy-ja tako da nisam nista primetio
<vladap> kod mene su svi razlicite boje ali "/me" je uvuceno kao sistemska poruka
<vladap> i na levoj strani je samo zvezdica umesto nicka a nisk je uvucen u poruku
<dragan99> ja koristim Iceweasel-Firefox a ovo sam probao podesavanja chromiuma i naleteo na minu
<vladap> problem je sto trazi root privilegije za istalaciju i onda moze da pravi haos
<dragan99> mecku sam rodi dok nisam provalio sasvim slucajno zavirujuci u sistemska podesavanja i vidim isti prozor kao i kad setujem u chromiumu
<dragan99> ono ispadne da chromium poziva sistemsko setovanje, Opera, Firefox, Icweasel to ne rade
<vladap> da
<vladap> mada i oni imaju neke gluposti
<vladap> ali nisu toliko bitne
<dragan99> kad instaliras preko paket menadjera da bi on radio mora da mu se da root lozinka
<vladap> to je problem kod svih instalacija jer je jedna instalacija za sve korisnike
<dragan99> jedini Firefox moze da se skine i samo raspakuje na /home i da tako radi
<vladap> i za svakog usera pojedinacno, sto je sasvim ok
<dragan99> ako imas vise usera mozes za sakog usera da imas razliciti verizju Firefixa, na jednom najnoviju na drugom ESR
<vladap> jer nekim userima moze da budu ograniceni programi
<vladap> jer nekim userima mogu da budu ograniceni programi
<dragan99> chromium je problem jer zadire u sistemski deo, ne sme da setuje proxy kao generalno setovanje za ceo sistem
<vladap> prakticno trebalo bi samo za browser (sebe), cak ni za usera u celini
<vladap> ako koristis istovremeno chromium i firefox i u chromiumu proxy a u ff ne sta onda
<vladap> slupa i ff
<dragan99> Ima naprimer glupost u Mintu da se update prvo obraca google serveru kao DNS serveru, znaci svaki puta kad update krene da proverava da li ima nesto novo gogle to registruje
<vladap> pa to treba promeniti
<dragan99> ne ne slupa ff ali slupa ono sto sam naveo, apper ludi izbacuje kod provere da li imaupdate silne errore kao obavestenje
<vladap> ja koristim svoje dns servere koji rade preko root
<vladap> mislim na root dns servere
<dragan99> ne moze da se kroz setovanej dovuce novi widzet, pozadina, nista... javlja gresku da ne moze da iscita http://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml
<vladap> problem je sto i dns query ide preko proxy-ja
<dragan99> ja koristim opendns i svoj cache DNS ali u Mintu update ce uvek da ode prvo kod gogleta
<vladap> svasta
<vladap> ja koristim stari opensuse 11.1
<dragan99> to moze da se promeni u setovanju ali retko ko ce tu da zaviri i da s ezapita sta je ovo
<vladap> i sve mogu da podesim
<vladap> pa ljudi koriste racunar kao digitron ne razmisljajuci da li tacno i kako racuna
<dragan99> suse ne mogu da instaliram jer imam vise linuxa + win7  a suse radi instalaciju iz dva dela, posle restarta ne zna da se vrati tamo gde je zapoceo
<vladap> da, ja nemam win
<vladap> odnosno imam samo jedan host sistem
<vladap> ostalo vozim u virtualbox-u
<vladap> i dns server je u vb-u
<dragan99> virtual box ne kristim, imam win8 ali u VMware bolje lezi na mojoj masini
<dragan99> a i meni
<vladap> na mojoj masini sve radi (staro) ok i lezi vb (vozim i po 7-8 servera)
<vladap> normalno koristim i stari vb 3.0xxx
<dragan99> ja sam navikao na VMware najvise sam stavljo 3 desktop sistema ali sad to sve mnogo guta resursa
<vladap> trenutno load average 15 min 0.27
<dragan99> u virtuelnoj masinu mogu samo delimicno da probam kako ce se distro ponasati, pocev od grafike koju vm emulira pa do ostalog hardwera
<vladap> da, ja ne koristim grafiku (za servere) sve je cli u prozoru
<dragan99> tek kad stavim na zivu particiju kao komplet distro to mi je onda prava slika i znam na cemu sam
<dragan99> kapiram kad radis sa CLI pogotovo serveri njima ono sto ja koristim od programa i GUI ne trebaju
<vladap> cak sles 10 je u radu sa diskom brzina skoro kao host os
<vladap> a ako je samostalno instaliran onda je 50% brzi od opensuse 11.1
<dragan99> kapiram, ja nisam u toj prici, jedino sto samse jednom igrao je umrezavanje deljenje fajlova preko sambe 3 distroa u VMware
<dragan99> Ja rabim desktop okruzenja i svastarim sta mi zatreba ili padne na pamet da pokusam
<vladap> meni je zbog posla lakse server sa cli jer vecina klijenata radi na nekom win-u
<dragan99> ok idem vreme je rucku , pozz :)
<vladap> pozz....\
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-16
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li neko zna, kako da uradim benchmark apache i nginx servera i da posle uradim grafik toga? :)
<Milos_SD> ali neki automatizovani nacin... ne bih da ubacujem rezultate u cacl i da pravim grafik od toga
<Milos_SD> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-17
<kaps> e ljudi hocu da predjem na linux pa me zanima koji je dobar i malo zahtevan za pocetak
<kaps> ima li koga _
<kaps> ?
<kaps> ujaaa
<kaps> ok onda cu linux mint XD
#ubuntu-rs 2014-09-18
<uros1> ima neko da radi PHP na symphony platformi da ga preporučim za zaposlenje?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-14
<kubuntuTrier> pozdrav
<kubuntuTrier> imam problem
<kubuntuTrier> prilikom instalacije kubuntu 15.04
<kubuntuTrier> odabirom MANUAL kod particionisanja diska
<kubuntuTrier> ne pojavi mi se nista
<kubuntuTrier> http://postimg.org/image/srm7swiez/
<LordDVG> kubuntuTrier, klikni na continue
<LordDVG> pa ce se pojaviti :)
<kubuntuTrier> hahaha
<kubuntuTrier> znas kad sam bio razbijao glavu
<kubuntuTrier> i onda u jednom trenutku samo skontam da se promeni to dugme dole iz install u continue
<kubuntuTrier> al su glupo napravili
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-15
<nemsi> pozdrav, vidim da za pitanja resavanja problema ovde treba biti, korisim debian jessie, da li treba ovde da pitam ili negde drugde
#ubuntu-rs 2015-09-16
<joja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw3OviQ9ysI
<joja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw3OviQ9ysI
<joja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw3OviQ9ysI
#ubuntu-rs 2016-09-22
<blackie00001> Pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2017-09-23
<cvetan> drugari sta nam se desava sa forumom, ima li naznaka da ce da se vraca u zivot?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-09-24
<locodir-user> Sta se desava sa sajtom
<cvetan> ljudi ima li nekoga?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-19
<milobit-kajda> psychicist:  de si brate 'azijate' ;(:)
<milobit-kajda> cime se ti bavis?
<milobit-kajda> koja ti je uza struka;)
<milobit-kajda> psychicist: :)
<psychicist> milobit-kajda, zdravo, još ne pričam vrlo dobro na srpskom :)
<milobit-kajda> nema veze vazno je da malo razbiras
<milobit-kajda> snacemo se;(
<milobit-kajda> google sve zna :)
<milobit-kajda> ba pricaj
<psychicist> da, to znam i učim tvoj jezik, samo pričam malo
<milobit-kajda> pa pricaj svojim jezikom
<milobit-kajda> znades li ti kojim ja jezikom pricam?
<psychicist> moi jeziki su hollandski i hindski
<psychicist> ne znam
<milobit-kajda> हाय
<psychicist> नमस्ते
<milobit-kajda> :)
<milobit-kajda> यह थोड़ा धीमा है, लेकिन हम बात कर सकते हैं
<psychicist> हम ज़रूर बात कर सकते हैं
<milobit-kajda> आप इन चैनलों पर क्या कर रहे हैं? थोड़ा अजीब? :)
<milobit-kajda> haha ja
<milobit-kajda> naravno sami biramo jezik na kom cemo da pricamo
<milobit-kajda> ti mi ne odgovori kojim ja jezikom pricam
<milobit-kajda> a tu si na kanalu
<psychicist> ja sam ovde da pričam na srpkom, jer sam bio u Srbiji
<psychicist> srpskom(
<milobit-kajda> ok
<psychicist> pričaš na engleskom?
<milobit-kajda> srpski hrvatski bosanski i crnogorski
<psychicist> a hindski
<milobit-kajda> ti pricas cetiri jezika na ovom kanalu
<psychicist> haha
<milobit-kajda> haha
<milobit-kajda> mnogo mi je drago da smo malo popricali
<psychicist> trebam vremena da učim više, ali još mogu kazati malo na srpskom
<milobit-kajda> ja spamujem ovaj kanal sa muzikom
<milobit-kajda> google sve razumije
<psychicist> ono je dobro, ja volim muziku
<milobit-kajda> haha
<milobit-kajda> zaista?
<milobit-kajda> i ja volim muziku
<psychicist> da, zaista
<milobit-kajda> moj spam muzika je malo gruba ali ja je volim
<milobit-kajda> jer mi nosi poreklo i tradiciju
<milobit-kajda> ne slusam je cesto
<milobit-kajda> samo kad se napijem ;)
<psychicist> :D
<milobit-kajda> :D
<milobit-kajda> hvala ti
<milobit-kajda> ovdje je skoro nemoguce s nekim malo popricat
<psychicist> molim
<milobit-kajda> sta radis inace cime se bavis 'posao'?
<psychicist> ja sam student sada, ali sam radio kao 'informatik' (?)
<milobit-kajda> na ovom kanalu nema nista
<milobit-kajda> koristis li  "lugons"
<milobit-kajda> lugons.org
<psychicist> aha
<psychicist> bio sam takođe u novom sadu
<milobit-kajda> https://www.lugons.org/
<milobit-kajda> :)
<milobit-kajda> dobro
<milobit-kajda> hvala na razgovoru
<psychicist> molim
<milobit-kajda> ja moram da idem
<psychicist> dobro
<psychicist> vidimo se
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-21
<milobit-kajda> samo za kajdanku;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SNni4CqtMI
<milobit-kajda> samo za mog brata 'azijata' ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpbMBZhx8QA
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-kajda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-22
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txyqS5yuw30
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YAdTT5xxJA
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<vlah> odo dodo;(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-09-23
<q_> доброго
